# Time for a "What are you listening to" 2021



## squatting dog




----------



## Murrmurr




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Furryanimal

This lot are good.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarciKS

Furryanimal said:


> This lot are good.


i find your taste in music surprisingly interesting.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

Only now can I relate to this song.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog

hollydolly said:


>


My favorite Harry Chapin song. Never heard this version. Pretty cool. Thank you. HD


----------



## hollydolly

squatting dog said:


> My favorite Harry Chapin song. Never heard this version. Pretty cool. Thank you. HD


The New seekers released this version in 1972. It got to number 4 in the UK charts.. I still have the original 45...


----------



## Dana

I adore trees:


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

@Dana, this is a very old beautiful  song written as a poem by Joyce kilmer  and covered by many people like Nelson Eddy, and Maro Lanza... since the 1930's... but I like this version by the Platters in '61 '' Trees''...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal

MarciKS said:


> i find your taste in music surprisingly interesting.


I pick up lots of stuff on you tube suggestions...and find I like it!
recommend Dark Sarah


----------



## izzy

kindness by Harry Styles.


----------



## MarciKS

Furryanimal said:


> I pick up lots of stuff on you tube suggestions...and find I like it!
> recommend Dark Sarah


I do the same thing.


----------



## Chris21E




----------



## Dana

hollydolly said:


> @Dana, this is a very old beautiful  song written as a poem by Joyce kilmer  and covered by many people like Nelson Eddy, and Maro Lanza... since the 1930's... but I like this version by the Platters in '61 '' Trees''...


_Thank you hollydolly_ _I thought I knew all the Platters songs, but missed this one!_


----------



## Lola

I’m listening at the moment to Israel Kamakawiwoʻole... but that’s just for the moment......


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Bee

I have always enjoyed Cash, although I am not a religious person.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog

Takes mega talent to pretend to play a bad guitar. R.I.P Harry.


----------



## JimBob1952

If I have posted this elsewhere my apologies, but I do love this song


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Feelslikefar

Song about the old days of Mining.






" God don't venture down here, the Devil's lost your name
Your life hangs in the balance on this fragile human chain
And when your spirit's waning the fear is yours to tame
When you feel the darkness closing turn up your carbide flame "

"And tell God and the Devil they can try
But today's not gonna be the day we die"


----------



## Pepper




----------



## Pepper




----------



## Ruby Rose

I listened and watched 'Grease' on YouTube ....John Travolta dancing with his daughter...memories...


----------



## Gary O'

Gonna go a bit mild in the shop this year

Some Willie






Some Roger Whittaker
Haven't been on the sea for some time now, but this one puts me there





....aaaaand some Christian stuff

This guy has some strong voice, that just builds and builds, particularly in this song 






and this one


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Feelslikefar

I'm a big Tom Waits fan and still enjoy when others cover
his songs.  Two of my favorite covers.


----------



## asp3

I'm listening to the full album again for the first time in decades.  This is my favorite song off of the album.


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## asp3

A blast from the past that I still love


----------



## Feelslikefar

Lost one the Greats of Jazz, Chick Corea.
23 Grammys.  His music pushed the boundaries of what Jazz could become.
RIP


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## asp3

Here's one of my favorite songs that I'd be surprised if anyone here has heard before.  It's a mellow poppy song with wonderfully warm female vocals and some lovely guitar in places.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage

My preference in popular music goes back to a time that most have never heard of.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog

Never a better Truck driving singer.


----------



## Feelslikefar

One of my Moms favorites.


----------



## squatting dog

Amazing how timely this song is. Hard to believe he sang it 30 years ago.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Feelslikefar

This is the other side of Nashville.
Sarah Jarosz playing with Allison Krause and Jerry Douglas 
( from Union Station Band )
Why I love living here. Great music everywhere I turn!


----------



## Feelslikefar

Moving on to 'Bossa Nova'.






New stuff...


----------



## asp3

Feelslikefar said:


> This is the other side of Nashville.
> Sarah Jarosz playing with Allison Krause and Jerry Douglas
> ( from Union Station Band )
> Why I love living here. Great music everywhere I turn!



This is my favorite Sarah Jarosz song.






There are several artists and bands I like who live in the Nashville area or are from there.  One of my favorite ones is a relatively unknown woman, Marie Hines, here is one of my favorite songs of hers.






Another band I love from there has a much harder sound.  I saw them play in San Francisco in 2019.


----------



## asp3

Feelslikefar said:


> Moving on to 'Bossa Nova'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New stuff...



Have you heard Nouvelle Vague's bossa nova covers of new wave songs?  Here's one of my favorites.


----------



## Feelslikefar

I call it 'swaying music' , with that 2/4 it just makes you go back and forth.
Best music for when the wife says I have to do the dishes in the sink...


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Chris21E

*As we are...Still wonderful...
All Senior Valentine's 





*


----------



## MarkinPhx

Happy Valentines Day All


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldman

I'm back from my illness, so I thought this song was appropriate:


----------



## hollydolly

oldman said:


> I'm back from my illness, so I thought this song was appropriate:


welcome Back Oldman, we missed you....


----------



## asp3

hollydolly said:


>



Here's the video @hollydolly posted that one can see in the US.


----------



## hollydolly

asp3 said:


> Here's the video @hollydolly posted that one can see in the US.


hahaha...I can't see the one_ you_ posted ...


----------



## asp3

hollydolly said:


> hahaha...I can't see the one_ you_ posted ...



Yeah, it's that strange US/rest of the world music licensing issue.  I once found a song I wanted to buy on the Australian Yahoo site but I couldn't purchase it because it wasn't licensed in my country.  Thankfully I eventually found a copy of the CD it was on and bought that.


----------



## hollydolly

asp3 said:


> Yeah, it's that strange US/rest of the world music licensing issue.  I once found a song I wanted to buy on the Australian Yahoo site but I couldn't purchase it because it wasn't licensed in my country.  Thankfully I eventually found a copy of the CD it was on and bought that.


I find that more and more videos are being blocked from Europe & Australia  to the USA.. no idea why


----------



## asp3

hollydolly said:


> I find that more and more videos are being blocked from Europe & Australia  to the USA.. no idea why



Thankfully you can usually find a US licensed version by searching here.


----------



## Pepper

Wish I were special............


----------



## Tommie40

Sheriff - When I'm With You..♥​


----------



## Tommie40

ANNE MURRAY   FLYING ON YOUR OWN​


----------



## Tommie40

Anne Murray - Danny's Song 1972​


----------



## Tommie40

Words Don't Come Easy​


----------



## Tommie40

Lynn Anderson - Rose Garden - (1970)​


----------



## Tommie40

Neil Young - Four Strong Winds​


----------



## JonDouglas

I watched this artist live at the London House Jazz Club (Chicago) in the late 1950s and still enjoy some of his music today.  This one is both a classic and a favorite.


----------



## Tommie40

Dionne Warwick - HEARTBREAKER​


----------



## Dana




----------



## Feelslikefar

Amazing what can happen in out-of-the-way music shops...


----------



## Tommie40

Sweeney Todd - Roxy Roller 1975​


----------



## Tommie40

BRYAN ADAMS - Diana​


----------



## Tommie40

Terry Jacks - Seasons In The Sun​


----------



## Tommie40

Flying Pickets - Only You​


----------



## Tommie40

Concrete Blonde - Joey​


----------



## Tommie40

ALMOST PARADISE - Mike Reno feat. Ann Wilson​


----------



## Tommie40

Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale, live in Denmark 2006​


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Tommie40

Stampeders - Sweet City Woman (1971 - HD)​


----------



## Tommie40

Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah "His favorite version"​


----------



## Tommie40

A Very Young Neil Young "Heart of gold"


----------



## Tommie40

Olivia Neutron-Bomb!!


----------



## Tommie40

Gordon Lightfoot - "If You Could Read My Mind"​


----------



## Tommie40

Joni Mitchell   The Mama Cass Television Program​


----------



## Pam




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Murrmurr

Most romantic song ever imo. Plus, Lara Fabian.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tommie40

Games People Play​


----------



## Tommie40

Crash Vegas - Inside Out​


----------



## Tommie40

Mike Oldfield 'Tubular Bells' Live at the BBC 1973​


----------



## Tommie40

SKYDIGGERS - I Will Give You Everything​


----------



## Tommie40

The Poppy Family - Which Way You Goin' Billy​


----------



## Tommie40

Brian Justin Crum Creep​


----------



## Tommie40

Chris Norman & Suzi Quatro - Stumblin' In 1978​


----------



## Tommie40

Jeannie C. Riley - Harper Valley P.T.A.​


----------



## Tommie40

Those Were The Days​


----------



## Mr. Ed

www.8tracks.com


----------



## Tommie40

Glass Tiger ~ My Town (featuring Rod Stewart) ♫♪ (1991)​


----------



## Tommie40

Glass Tiger - Animal Heart​


----------



## Tommie40

Tom Jones   Delilah   Incredible Live Performance   Diamond Jubilee Concert​


----------



## Tommie40

KISS / Peter Criss - Beth [ FULL HD Symphonic version ]​


----------



## Tommie40

April Wine - Rock n' Roll is a Vicious Game​


----------



## Tommie40

The Kinks - Don't Forget to Dance​


----------



## Tommie40

Reba McEntire, Kelly Clarkson - Because Of You​


----------



## Tommie40

~After the Glitter Fades~ Stevie Nicks​


----------



## JimBob1952

Not enough Lyle Lovett on here.  I urge other SFers to post their favorite Lyle tunes.


----------



## asp3

I love this relaxed, mellow song with great mellow female vocals.


----------



## asp3

And eventually something more rocking played in my rotation.  This is from a very obscure all female rock band from the San Francisco area.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Nice mellow night at our house.


----------



## Tommie40

Rush - Closer To The Heart​


----------



## Tommie40

Rock Me Gently  ANDY KIM​


----------



## Tommie40

Amanda Marshall - Let It Rain​


----------



## Tommie40

The Guess Who - These eyes (1969)​


----------



## Tommie40

Smokie - Living Next Door to Alice​


----------



## Tommie40

The Rubettes - Sugar Baby Love​


----------



## OneEyedDiva

A couple of years ago this song caught my attention while at a banquet. Such a sweet love song.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

20 years ago, then unknown to me, Hunter's voice also caught my attention in the midst of conversation during a banquet (but it wasn't this song). Subsequently we became dear friends. I just *love* his voice!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## asp3

The US version of the video above.


----------



## hollydolly

asp3 said:


> The US version of the video above.


your post is unavailable here...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## tbeltrans

hollydolly said:


>


Didja know...Bob Dylan wrote that song?

Tony


----------



## Tommie40

Sometimes When We Touch - Dan Hill​


----------



## Tommie40

Leo Sayer - When I Need You​


----------



## Tommie40

Honeymoon Suite


----------



## Tommie40

Nazareth - Love Hurts 1975​


----------



## tbeltrans

Enjoy...






Tony


----------



## Tommie40

Just When I Needed You Most​


----------



## Tommie40

Sweet - Fox On The Run​


----------



## MrPants

Two guitar greats; Eric Clapton & JJ Cale - Call Me The Breeze


----------



## asp3

hollydolly said:


> your post is unavailable here...



Reciprocal difficulties.


----------



## Tommie40

April Wine - I Wouldn't Want to Lose Your Love​


----------



## Tommie40

The Marshall Tucker Band - Can't You See - 9/10/1973 - Grand Opera House​


----------



## Tommie40

Matt Minglewood Me & The Boys Video​


----------



## Tommie40

Saturday Night - Bay City Rollers​


----------



## Tommie40

Bay City Rollers - I Only Want To Be With You (1976)​


----------



## Tommie40

Sweet - The Ballroom Blitz​


----------



## Furryanimal

The Minstrels are back...Ritchie Blackmore with his other group


----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Feelslikefar

A more modern version of 'Minor Swing'. Reinhardt and Grisman
are both Masters of their style of Jazz.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pepper

I don't care what people say.  Rock & roll is here to stay.


----------



## horseless carriage

Feelslikefar said:


> A more modern version of 'Minor Swing'. Reinhardt and Grisman
> are both Masters of their style of Jazz.


Here's what you can do with Minor Swing. Our great friends, Paul & Natasha, doing justice to Django Reinhardt.
They were an item here but have since gone their separate ways, although without acrimony. All being well and covid restrictions lifted, we shall meet up with them at a wedding later in the year.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tommie40

Mary MacGregor - Torn Between Two Lovers​


----------



## Tommie40

Joan Baez -  The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down​


----------



## Tommie40

Trooper - Oh Pretty Lady (1977)​


----------



## Tommie40

Trooper - Janine (1979)​


----------



## Tommie40

David Gates and Bread - Everything i own (1972)​


----------



## Tommie40

Trooper ~ Only A Fool ♥ (1982)​


----------



## Tommie40

Air Supply - Making Love Out of Nothing At All​


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## ossian

This from an album released of tapes made by Gary Moore before his death. Unmistakable:


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

I know there was a thread about unusual instruments but can’t find it so...


----------



## asp3

This golden nugget just came up in my play list.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Feelslikefar

Doesn't have to be a Monday or even have words.

We just Know them by heart.






One more


----------



## asp3

Three takes on a great song, the original, another similar to the original and the third an unusual departure from the original.  The third one is one of my favorite songs of all time.


----------



## hollydolly

Missing the 2nd Video here @asp3


----------



## asp3

hollydolly said:


> Missing the 2nd Video here @asp3



It's the Everybody's Talkin' cover by The Beautiful South.


----------



## J.B Books

Swichin" to Glide


----------



## hollydolly

asp3 said:


> It's the Everybody's Talkin' cover by The Beautiful South.


thanks I love the beautiful south...


----------



## asp3

One of my favorite songs from 2005


----------



## asp3

Bright upbeat rocking music with great lyrics and solid female vocals.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Feelslikefar

Some morning music to go with my coffee.


----------



## Pepper

It's 2021, yet I still have songs like this all in my head:


----------



## asp3

One of my favorite groups which happens to be from the late 80's.  Fantastic jangle pop and wonderful female harmonies.


----------



## Pepper

Why I "fell in love" with Lady Gaga:


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

Still timely today.


----------



## Murrmurr

This guy's vocal skill is absolutely mind-blowing.


----------



## squatting dog

Wisdom comes with age. I hope my wife knows and understands.


----------



## Feelslikefar

When I found  this song and it kind of sums up my feeling about life now that I'm older...

"All my life I've been over the top
I don't know what I'm doing
All I know is I don't wanna stop
All fired up, I'm gonna go till I drop
You're either in or in the way
Don't make me, I don't wanna stop"


----------



## asp3

A day of fantastic music for me.  This one is a favorite from 1990.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tommie40

Corey Hart - Never Surrender (Angels)​


----------



## Tommie40

In The Year 2525​


----------



## Tommie40

I Fought The Law Bobby Fuller​


----------



## Tommie40

Cyndi Lauper - 2000 Carey (Tribute to Joni Mitchell)​


----------



## Tommie40

NICK LOWE - CRUEL TO BE KIND​


----------



## Tommie40

Night Ranger - Sister Christian​


----------



## lia




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## tbeltrans

Robert Conti, the jazz guitarist has a very good book/DVD set on advanced jazz harmony for guitar that makes the subject very practical and accessible.  On one of the DVDs, he talks about what the intent of manipulating harmony under the melody is all about.  He suggests listening to Singers Unlimited as a prime example of what he aims for when playing solo instrumental guitar.  I have a 7 CD set of this vocal group and am really enjoying their music.  Some of it is A Capella (i.e. vocals with no instruments accompanying) and much of it is with very interesting instrumentation.  They performed a decent range of music from pop to jazz, all of it superb.

Tony


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## asp3

A fun, short little song with somewhat of a 60's psychedelic pop vibe.






I saw them in London in 2019 for a 25th anniversary of the band show and they were wonderful.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## lia

hollydolly said:


>


that says video unavailable. i thought you might want to know.


----------



## hollydolly

lia said:


> that says video unavailable. i thought you might want to know.


this is often the case I have no idea why, thanks for letting me know .... but for anyone who wants to see it and can't...it's ''High' by Lighthouse family ..


----------



## lia

hollydolly said:


> this is often the case I have no idea why, thanks for letting me know .... but for anyone who wants to see it and can't...it's ''High' by Lighthouse family ..


that's nice.


----------



## lia




----------



## Tommie40

TOM COCHRANE & RED RIDER - Boy Inside The Man​


----------



## Tommie40

Romeo's Tune​


----------



## Tommie40

Bond - Dancin' On A Saturday Night​


----------



## Tommie40

David Soul - Don't Give Up On Us​


----------



## Tommie40

Never Surrender original 80's version


----------



## lia

hi everyone!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## asp3

A favorite song of mine just came on


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## asp3

I recently found out about this group from Manitoba and I love their latest album from 2020 and this song that's on it.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Wait for it, wait for it...


----------



## Sassycakes

Every time I hear this it reminds me of my Beautiful daughter and I sing it to her all the time.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SilentSoul




----------



## Gardenlover

Some good tunes listed here.


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Feelslikefar

Insomnia...Turned on the NASA channel to  watch the new ISS Spacewalk with the sound off.
Headphones on, listening to Jean-Juc Ponty.


----------



## Bee

As a teenager, I loved these.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## asp3

This is one of my favorite songs from a rather obscure singer songwriter from Sweden who is based in the Los Angeles area (or was.)


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Sassycakes

My friend from High school just sent me this song. She reminded me of the Saturday night dances at an all-boys high school we went to every week. The priest would check the girl's shoes to make sure they wouldn't scratch the floor because the dance was held on the basketball court and they wanted to protect the floor Then when the Twist came out you were forbidden to dance to the song. So the boys would circle around the couples dancing to it and we got away with it because the Priest never suspected anything. They thought were just dancing but not doing the Twist.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## asp3

A great rocking song from one of my favorite female musicians, Kristin Hersh and one of her bands.


----------



## asp3

One of my favorite songs.  The two main members of the band (who I believe are a couple) did a live stream and asked for suggestions for songs.  I suggested this one and they played it and another I wanted to hear.  It was wonderful!


----------



## JimBob1952

All over the country there are kids playing these old songs.  I love it!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Lara




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

Paul Simon will be 80 this October
"Kodachrome" in Hyde Park in London 2018:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

This has a long memory for me. I was in my second children's home of my childhood .. and this record had just been released... and our 'aunties''.. used to play it on the visitors record player all the time. 

We kids were told to save our Pocket money , and we were taken one Saturday morning to see the film. Of course  at just turned 10 and the rest of the kids mostly younger, it went straight over our head, but we were there because the 'aunties ' wanted to see it...


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Furryanimal

From their excellent new album...


----------



## terry123

I have been listening to Josh Turner and Randy Travis a lot these days.  Love their duets together.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly

@terry123 , I'm a big fan of both Josh and of course Randy bless his heart, he'll never sing again... but their duets singing each others' songs are my favourites.. here's some...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## terry123

Think "your man" is my fav they sing together!  Two sexy men!!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## asp3

A wonderful song that's around 21 years old.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## charry

ABBA ...........SOS


----------



## charry




----------



## Feelslikefar

Not many rock songs about Bowling. 
Donald Fagen is one of the original members of Steely Dan.


----------



## asp3

Inspired me to listen to this.


----------



## 911




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## 911




----------



## 911




----------



## 911

One of the best voices in this era. Ben E. King, who I met after his concert in Hershey, PA, where I was part of the Drifters security team. Sometimes cops get a perk.


----------



## 911

Who isn't a fan of this man? Gone too soon.


----------



## 911

We almost lost this man. (Foolishness)


----------



## 911

Try singing this song.


----------



## 911




----------



## Feelslikefar

When Peter Frampton hit rock bottom, broke and jobless, David Bowie gave him a job as a backup guitarist
on one of his tours. They were friends in School.  That's how you take care of a 'Mate'. (as in British Mate)
One Star is on the rise and the other just wants to have another taste of the good life.


----------



## hollydolly

*Chet Atkins Mark Knopfler & Everly Brothers singing the Dire straits hit... Why worry...*​
*



*


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'

Everone can use a little Van Morrison from time to time

...and for me...... its time


----------



## MarciKS

Gary O' said:


> Everone can use a little Van Morrison from time to time
> 
> ...and for me...... its time


says video unavailable


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Gary O'

MarciKS said:


> says video unavailable


I see that

Looks like if you click on '*watch thisvideo on youtube'* it'll get you there


----------



## MarciKS

Gary O' said:


> I see that
> 
> Looks like if you click on '*watch thisvideo on youtube'* it'll get you there


oh. sorry.


----------



## Gary O'

MarciKS said:


> oh. sorry.


No worries 

Prolly my issue

I'm a bit of a fumbler when it comes to 'sharing'


----------



## Dana




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JimBob1952

This song comes with a warning:  You can like it or not like it, BUT...if you don't like it, you can't be my friend.


----------



## tbeltrans

Having just recently discovered Dave Creamer...for those who like jazz...






Tony


----------



## asp3

I love this song.  There are two main versions of this song the one I just listened to which has a guitar as the main instrument and somewhat more dynamic vocals






The other one has a piano or electric piano as the main instrument and more restrained vocals.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SetWave




----------



## 911




----------



## 911




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

Had Talking Heads in my head all day today.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SetWave




----------



## asp3

MarkinPhx said:


>



They played twice for free in Sproul Plaza in Berkeley.  First time I was right up next to the stage in front of Tina, second time I was a couple of rows back.  They were very cool shows.  One of the shows was the day that Mayor Moscone and Harvey Milk were murdered in San Francisco.


----------



## Furryanimal

The original versions


----------



## asp3

I might have posted this once before but this favorite song thrills me every time I hear it.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Feelslikefar

Furryanimal said:


> The original versions


Wow, it's been years since I've thought of Delaney and Bonnie w/ friends album. Thanks for posting.
Triggered a listen to one of the 'Friends' who toured with them.


----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> The New seekers released this version in 1972. It got to number 4 in the UK charts.. I still have the original 45...


So do i


----------



## Furryanimal

Cosmic Chicken


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Gary O'

Been awhile 

Seems I can never get enough of this one

Maybe because its over before I'm through listening

...and that's okay

I'll hear it long after its over


----------



## Gary O'

Cocker does no harm to this one


----------



## Gary O'

Gotta play this loud

('course it helps to be loaded)


----------



## SetWave

A beautiful song written for Syd.


----------



## asp3

Cool song with some great bass sax






followed by this one it goes very well with


----------



## asp3

Now one of my favorite songs is on.  Great guitar and some wonderful dual male/female vocals.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## RobinWren

Gary O' said:


> Gotta play this loud
> 
> ('course it helps to be loaded)
> 
> View attachment 157374


this takes me back


----------



## Feelslikefar

One of those performers who stood the test of time.
The voice, the gestures, one of the best Big Bands behind him - it just works.
I smile every time I hear this one.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Capt Lightning

Yes - Yesterday and Today


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Gary O'

So into this one right now


----------



## Gary O'

Does this one send anybody back?


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

This song means a lot to me. I was soo dumb th first time I heard it and me and my son still laugh over it.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Feelslikefar

A couple of 'Vibe' tunes starting with Lionel Hampton from 1957






Then, Baja Marimba Band in 1969






Followed by Gary Burton in 2002


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

This song means a lot to me. It was playing when I took my new baby doll home from the hospital when she was born. I cry whenever I hear it because even though Stevie was blind he knew his precious baby girl was Lovely.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Keesha




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## asp3

I don't need English lyrics in the music I listen to.  Here's a fun, upbeat poppy song in French from a band from England that I love.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Sassycakes

*My sister just sent me a link to this song. She loved Rod Stewert so me and my husband took her to see him in concert. When he was singing this song he walked over to us and put his hand on my shoulder. My sister got jealous and still teases me about it.*


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Furryanimal

New Suzi Quatro-from her new Album.All on you tube.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal

You haven’t heard this for a while....
Hobby Horse with Mary Hopkin


----------



## Furryanimal

Sounding similar


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Keesha

Tish said:


>


Wow! That was really beautiful.
She sounds a bit like Celine Dion, only better.


----------



## asp3

A song I love from a rather obscure group.  It's rather poppy and upbeat with a slight minor tone.


----------



## Tish

Keesha said:


> Wow! That was really beautiful.
> She sounds a bit like Celine Dion, only better.


She has the same energy as Celine Dion.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Keesha

Tish said:


> She has the same energy as Celine Dion.


The same accent, the same voice control , vocal range and ability to project her voice empathetically to reach others. I got goosebumps listening to her. Amazing voice. 
Thanks for the introduction.


----------



## Llynn

Some Swedes knocking out some great Chuck Berry.


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## SetWave




----------



## asp3

I had to turn it up when it came on.  One of my favorite songs from one of my favorite groups.


----------



## Tish

Keesha said:


> The same accent, the same voice control , vocal range and ability to project her voice empathetically to reach others. I got goosebumps listening to her. Amazing voice.
> Thanks for the introduction.


 You are most welcome, I get goosebumps when listening to her too.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Pam




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## MarkinPhx

RIP Rusty Young, one of the founders of Poco.


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Oh man...I'm watching a live concert by Brian Culbertson, who is sucha cutie, in his studio right now on Facebook. This brother is MEAN!! He's a madman on the keys and is kind of goofy fun. *Love* watching him play. That concert will probably be available soon (I hope) on You Tube. In the meantime, I love this song and video.  @Pecos


----------



## Oompala




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## asp3

SeaBreeze said:


>



Thank you for posting that, I hadn't heard it before.  I've loved Sia's vocals since I first heard her with Zero 7 and this song doesn't disappoint.  It's also a song I love the original of and I'm not disappointed with the cover.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## RiverM55




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## asp3

Another favorite song from Soft Cell, a band that had what I considered a very unexpected hit with their song Tainted Love.  I hear they are going to be putting out some new music this year and I'm looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## OneHalf

I listen to a lot of podcasts. There are podcasts on any subject you can imagine.

Just started listening to a series by Warden's Watch about the tragedy of Kate Matrosova (an accomplished mountaineer who died attempting a Presidential Traverse in the White Mountains of NH). No idea if the rest of their shows would appeal to me - but this series of 4 does.

Started listening to "In the Red Clay." True story.

I also started listening to Fastest Known Time. This podcast focuses on trail running. I don't participate but like to follow it. They have done a few lately about electrolyte replacement which is applicable to anyone, especially anyone who likes sports - endurance or speed.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## SetWave




----------



## squatting dog

Tried forever to find a decent recording of this song. Finally got it. This is for you Sis.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## squatting dog

I'm in a 60's mood tonight.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SetWave




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JimBob1952

If you haven't heard this song, give it a listen.  It's wonderful!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Pinky




----------



## SetWave




----------



## asp3

A song I love from one of my favorite artists.  It's got a great upbeat sound with somewhat downbeat lyrics if one pays attention.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Yes:  I see you.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Gary O'

Joe's doin' it for me tonight


----------



## Capt Lightning

One of my favourite covers of a Beatles classic...


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Chris21E

I remember me and my blue love bird, yes on the road,


----------



## Chris21E

Hopefully happily on the roads again...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

Be still my beating heart....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SetWave




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


>


why is that only 34 seconds long..?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> why is that only 34 seconds long..?


It is a preview....can probably get the full length version when it’s released...sounds good


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Furryanimal

Whiter shade of Pale..extra verses version as played on Now 70s recently


----------



## HazyDavey

This is the last song we did before the corona bug put the kibosh on everything .. 


__
		https://soundcloud.com/partly-banded%2Ffriendly-intervention


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## asp3

A fun bouncy dance tune remix that I love.  I'm generally not big on dance music but this one wins me over.  I also love the original and other remixes of it.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## AnnieA

It's a beautiful day and I feel better than I have in weeks.  Going out to get some sun and listen to happy songs!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pepper




----------



## Sassycakes

I can't believe this is the first time I heard this song since Charlotte is my sister's name.


----------



## squatting dog

Having grown up with the Beach Boy's, it's great to hear them harmonize.


----------



## squatting dog

Women singing Beach Boy's hits. If this trend keeps up with Ill know I died and went to Heaven.


----------



## squatting dog

For anyone interested... here's the late, great Carl Wilson singing what think is the definitive  version in 1969.
Not many know that this song was written by Ellie Greenwich and Jeff Barry, and sung by the Ronettes back in 1966.
​


----------



## Furryanimal

Procol Harum-Sunday Morning(2017)


----------



## Furryanimal

Procol Harum-The Only One(2017)




From the album Novum.It’s brilliant


----------



## Furryanimal

Procol Harum-Soldier(Novum)2017


----------



## Furryanimal

Procol Harum-I told on you(2017)


----------



## Furryanimal

Procol Harum-Don’t Get Caught(2017)


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## asp3

One of my favorite songs from a favorite band.


----------



## Paco Dennis

@asp3 I was raised in Cupertino...actually Monta Vista. I experienced the "Leave it to Beaver" syndrome. Like the "Truman Show"!  Went the  whole hippie thing...Be-In's, concerts, parties, etc.... Then I was drafted in 1971. It is time lapse world from then to now, and a fast one at that. 
How long you been there? Where are you...my guess is Sunnyvale?

"The New Pornographers"...is a new "genre" for me. Very interesting. They seem to be saying "we have lost our way" in much of their lyrics, and their music is glorious with the classic guitar-pop. What an interesting collaboration.


----------



## SetWave

Paco Dennis said:


> @asp3 I was raised in Cupertino...actually Monta Vista. I experienced the "Leave it to Beaver" syndrome. Like the "Truman Show"!  Went the whole hippie thing...Be-In's, concerts, parties, etc.... Then I was drafted in 1971. It is time lapse world from then to now, and a fast one at that.
> How long you been there? Where are you...my guess is Sunnyvale?
> 
> "The New Pornographers"...is a new "genre" for me. Very interesting. They seem to be saying "we have lost our way" in much of their lyrics, and their music is glorious with the classic guitar-pop. What an interesting collaboration.


We must have just missed each other. After my separation in 1970 I bummed around and finally came home in '71. Welcome home, brother.
I dated a few girls who lived in Monta Vista. Sure has changed . . .


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Paco Dennis

@SetWave Oh the memories of going to see my Dad's sister who lived in Monterey. Santa Cruz was a hop over the mountain from me, and did some surfing there. The Boardwalk!


----------



## SetWave

Paco Dennis said:


> @SetWave Oh the memories of going to see my Dad's sister who lived in Monterey. Santa Cruz was a hop over the mountain from me, and did some surfing there. The Boardwalk!


Casinos is a spot just east of the wharf lined up with the volley ball courts. It breaks on a BIG swell. Only seen it happen twice. YeeHaw.


----------



## Furryanimal

from his new album


----------



## asp3

I used to play this album a lot between the time it came out and the late 80's but then it dropped off my radar when I went to CDs rather than vinyl.  I finally put this song and others from the album back into my rotation a couple of years ago.  I'm not as enamored with it as I used to be but I still like it a lot.  I especially like the guitar tones that represent church bells.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SetWave

Dedicated to those incompetent Chinese idiots. Hey, it ain't rocket science! Oh . . . what a minute, IT IS!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## asp3

A favorite s cappella cover of a favorite song


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

I loved this when I was 16 and I love it as much today...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## asp3

I'm going through my favorite songs and picking a favorite song for each year.  This is one of the one's that's up for my 1998 favorite.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Gardenlover

New to me - blew me away. Just what the doctor order for my current state of mind.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Chris21E

Beautiful...


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## kburra

Phil Collins, "In the air tonight" (First Farewell Tour)


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

I Love Listening to the oldies and Gene Pitney is one of my favorites.


----------



## kburra




----------



## kburra




----------



## Pam

UlblIzKKZ0[/MEDIA]


----------



## kburra




----------



## jet




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Buckeye

How about a little Canned Heat from 1970







Guess which dancer is my fav..


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## SeaBreeze

Feelslikefar said:


>


I forgot about this wonderful song, and I'm a Richie Havens fan.  Thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## Pepper

*


----------



## Pepper




----------



## Pepper

I prefer the "girl" version, it's got even more grit


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## jet




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## jet




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Gary O'

CCR played in my shop today

Sometimes a song and it's lyrics hit you just right

This one did it for me today;






Then, my fav...from waaaay back
(where my barefoot lady's from)


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## jet




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Blimey , this is the first time i've seen the Stranglers since the 80's....


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


>


Amazing how the 'band' seemed to come alive when Prince joined in.  I love this song.  And of course, I loved Prince, still do.

George Harrison's son kept smiling at Prince.  He sure does look like his dad.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

sung by Beyonce..beautiful.....


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Warrigal

Right now I'm listening to ABC Classic Music (our national FM radio station ). They are playing, non stop all three days of this long weekend, One Hundred Best Classical pieces. The list has been compiled from listeners' votes. They do this every year for Queen's Birthday weekend and it is a delight to listen to,


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Llynn




----------



## squatting dog

Happy Traum wrote this song and an awful lot of blues singers have since done it.


----------



## Llynn




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pam




----------



## hollydolly

Pam said:


>


One of my all time favourites...


----------



## Llynn




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


>


I luuurve Teddy Thompson..Jet... have you ever seen him on transatlantic sessions with Mary Chapin Carpenter and Julie fowlis.....?












..and this is his latest release...


----------



## jet

yep,great music x


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx

It would have been amazing to have heard them 'sing' together.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Marie5656

*To all my fellow seniors*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Gary O'

OK, I need some help

I'm not a 'cloud' person

I play CDs in the shop

My problem;

I can't find the Joe Cocker album that contains the *'Ain't no sunshine'* song

I love it so

It's become my white whale

*If I had the album name, I'd search more diligently*

Need a little help here


----------



## hollydolly

Could be because Ain't no sunshine was written  by Bill Withers, and Joe Cocker just did a cover version of it....

here's the Bill Withers album which includes it...

https://www.discogs.com/Bill-Withers-Just-As-I-Am/master/92867


----------



## SmoothSeas

hollydolly said:


> Could be because Ain't no sunshine was written  by Bill Withers, and Joe Cocker just did a cover version of it....



Love the Bill Withers version.  Gonna have to dig out the CD,  Make it next on the playlist.

But currently, I'm currently listening to a Smithsonian compilation of Cole Porter tunes.

I've always harbored a soft spot in my heart for Cole.  He was just so dang naughty...


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Robert59

Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World​


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> Could be because Ain't no sunshine was written by Bill Withers, and Joe Cocker just did a cover version of it....
> 
> here's the Bill Withers album which includes it...


So, apparently......no Joe Cocker album containing *Ain't no sunshine*....dang

Thanks, HD


----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jet




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Robert59

He Stopped Loving Her Today​


----------



## Robert59

Merle Haggard, Willie Nelson - Pancho and Lefty​


----------



## Ladybj

Bridge Over Troubled Waters by Aretha Franklin.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly

Ladybj said:


> Bridge Over Troubled Waters by Aretha Franklin.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldman

A real oldie.


----------



## oldman

The late, great Arlene Smith of the Chantels:


----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## Tom 86

André Rieu – Swinging Bells of Limburg​


----------



## Tom 86

Thunder and Lightning – André Rieu


----------



## oldman

Tom 86 said:


> André Rieu – Swinging Bells of Limburg​


My wife and I went to see Andre at Radio City Music Hall in 2005 or '06. Great show.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tom 86

Jimmie Rodgers - Honeycomb ( 1957 )


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis

A new generation's independent songs are on Spotify. It is free to use with becoming a member. So I am listening to 

Indie Music Worldwide

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/0NfS50m0EArqiuaKRz30u3


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SmoothSeas

This morning, I'm listening to Martin Denny...


----------



## Tom 86

Dave Rowland & Sugar - Queen of the Silver Dollar​


----------



## HarryHawk

Gloria - Van Morrison, John Lee Hooker​
Play guitar Johnny, play guitar!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## OneEyedDiva

I was listening to some *old* oldies today and wound up putting this one on repeater mode. I especially love the arrangement of about the last 30 seconds. @Pecos


----------



## Pecos

OneEyedDiva said:


> I was listening to some *old* oldies today and wound up putting this one on repeater mode. I especially love the arrangement of about the last 30 seconds. @Pecos


Now that is a romantic slow dancing kind of song. I like it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pecos said:


> Now that is a romantic slow dancing kind of song. I like it.


I thought you would. This will be nice for you and Mrs. Pecos to dance to.  Here's another great one for you. Oooh..I used to love this song.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pecos

OneEyedDiva said:


> I thought you would. This will be nice for you and Mrs. Pecos to dance to.  Here's another great one for you. Oooh..I used to love this song.


Oh yes, crank up the stereo and move back the coffee table. We are going to get down tonight.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


>


You have good taste in music my friend, yes indeed.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pecos said:


> Oh yes, crank up the stereo and move back the coffee table. We are going to get down tonight.


ROFLM*O!


----------



## Ruthanne

Yeah, right on!


----------



## Ruthanne

The late great David Bowie speaks....


----------



## Ruthanne

David Bowie's Last Message to Us:

RIP:  I love you DB, you've been my idol since I was 15:


----------



## Ruthanne

Yes!!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## ohioboy

Eres Tu


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Tom 86

George Strait - Three Nails And A Cross


----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Kayelle

Although I'm not a big Country music fan......this is PERFECT for post pandemic toe tapping happy music!!
Heard this for the first time yesterday, and I can't get it out of my head. ENJOY!!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Keesha

I love this guy.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Tish said:


>


If that video doesn't touch your heart then you either must not have one or you're untouchable. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jennina

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...wwBHoECAYQAg&usg=AOvVaw1d77ffarMmTXVVojd9K_5j


----------



## hollydolly

Jennina said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tR-qQcNT_fY&ved=2ahUKEwiy4pSil8fxAhVGyYsBHZgYBm4Q3ywwBHoECAYQAg&usg=AOvVaw1d77ffarMmTXVVojd9K_5j


here you are Jennina...


----------



## Jennina

hollydolly said:


> here you are Jennina...


Thank you Hollydolly! How do I make the thumbnail appear?


----------



## hollydolly

Jennina said:


> Thank you Hollydolly! How do I make the thumbnail appear?


Under  the video on youtube  that you want to post here, you will see ''share''...click on that and then just paste it here....


----------



## Jennina

hollydolly said:


> Under  the video on youtube  that you want to post here, you will see ''share''...click on that and then just paste it here..


Thanks!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish

Chris P Bacon said:


> If that video doesn't touch your heart then you either must not have one or you're untouchable. Thanks for sharing!


It sure does, it brings me tears every time I hear it, and you are most welcome. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Rosie Sunshine

SeaBreeze said:


>


Love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

(reminder:  all videos on this forum can be viewed in Full Screen.  Just click on Full Screen icon at lower right, click Esc on your keyboard to return to regular size)


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Rosie Sunshine

SeaBreeze said:


>


Thanks for sharing the beautiful music.


----------



## Llynn




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Llynn

Best Pringles can player you will ever see.


----------



## Gary O'

Got  my new CD

Joe is takin' up all the shop time now for a good while

No regrets


----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Don M.

This song sticks in my mind....the theme song to what is perhaps the best show on TV, in many years.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Lots of truth to these lyrics, IMHO


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Chris P Bacon

I'd better get busy!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes

Every time I hear this I cry.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly

Paco Dennis said:


>


I don't think I'll ever tire of that song....


----------



## Della




----------



## hollydolly

I only learned today that Charles on the left... died aged 37 of cancer, way back in the early 2000's.. R.I.P..Charles...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Jennina




----------



## Tish




----------



## Gary O'

Right now I'm a Joe Ho

Never heard this one before

kinda like it


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Gary O'

I have a ton of favorites

But

I always go back to Etta

Her voice is so unmistakable


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


>


I made a CD to be played at my mother's funeral.
And, this is one of the songs I played. 

It's one of my faves.

ETA...in fact I had to listen to again...it's been a while.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Gary O'

I always liked this gal

This song kinda makes me wanna rumba 

Don't even know what a rumba is...


----------



## dobielvr

Gary O' said:


> I always liked this gal
> 
> This song kinda makes me wanna rumba
> 
> Don't even know what a rumba is...


I have some of her music.

She has the sweetest voice.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Jennina

Pearl Jam


----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

Equal time needed.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## JustBonee

They just played this on the radio this morning .. the Hanson Brothers all grown up ...


----------



## timoc




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'

Still stuck on Joe cocker in the shop.

The two CDs have yielded some songs I just never heard

This is one
It starts with a beat that gives the impression 
a curvy stripper (not unlike Jessica Rabbit) will be slinking thru the parted curtains any minute





then mellows a bit


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## HarryHawk




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

LOL, when I think of the stuff we bought when we were teens...I think I still have this original 45...


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Wren




----------



## Wren




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz

Tish said:


>


----------



## Llynn




----------



## Llynn




----------



## jet




----------



## kburra

This guys in love with you (Oldies)


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## squatting dog

Llynn said:


>


Ah yes... Maria


----------



## squatting dog

Love my wife.


----------



## squatting dog

Little Garth tonite.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Llynn




----------



## timoc




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## timoc




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'

Gotta crank up the Top in the shop sometimes


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Gary O'

Played this in the shop today

Never really listened to the lyrics before

Joe makes 'em better


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## OscarW

hollydolly said:


>


Thanks for posting this video. I listened to it and really enjoyed it. I went on to explore more of their music. What a delightful find. Thanks


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## SeaBreeze

At age 75.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

SeaBreeze said:


> At age 75.


Wow, he doesn't look it.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Tish said:


>


I like a lot of the same music as you like. But I can’t hel smiling, at times, when I think back to discussions in my younger days, as to what my musical tastes would be when I got to be this old. I could never have predicted, in a million years, that bands with names like Five Finger Death Punch would be on that playlist. I figured I would enjoy what my grandparents enjoyed and I do like some of that too. Not so much Lawrence Welk but Benny Goodman has a lot of good stuff that I missed as a young man. BB King sang about, “Every day, I have the blues …” My song would or should be, “Every day, I am amused!” Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OscarW




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## OneEyedDiva

OMGoodness. I've been *so* into this song for the last couple of days. From back in the day.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Rest in peace Dusty.


----------



## Tish

Chris P Bacon said:


> I could never have predicted, in a million years, that bands with names like Five Finger Death Punch would be on that playlist. I figured I would enjoy what my grandparents enjoyed and I do like some of that too. Not so much Lawrence Welk but Benny Goodman has a lot of good stuff that I missed as a young man. BB King sang about, “Every day, I have the blues …” My song would or should be, “Every day, I am amused!” Thanks for sharing


Haha, you crack me up


----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Tish said:


> Haha, you crack me up


That's because you're a good egg!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky

Dancers and one of my old favourite songs ..


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## CAKCy

Sigh....


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon

This might fit in a couple of spots on here but I’m listening to it now, so I’m putting it here. Enjoy!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Good, good music we grew up with, didn't we though?


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Sometimes this song makes me cry. Be careful, it might make you cry too but even so, it's a song about many of us and many of us are good.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis

I went to this concert..."Eric the guitar God."  CREAM 1968 San Jose Civic Auditorium


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Jennina




----------



## Cameron




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Pinky said:


>


@Pinky  I ❤❤❤ those dance moves in all of your last few videos! Thanks!


----------



## Pinky

Chris P Bacon said:


> @Pinky  I ❤❤❤ those dance moves in all of your last few videos! Thanks!


@Chris P Bacon  ..  It reminds me of when I went dancing every weekend, when I was younger. Different moves, of course, but I would have loved this stuff back then.

Thanks!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Pinky said:


> @Chris P Bacon  ..  It reminds me of when I went dancing every weekend, when I was younger. Different moves, of course, but I would have loved this stuff back then.
> 
> Thanks!


Oh yeah, I'm not much for exercise but dancing makes it fun. And I can't help feeling happy even just watching those moves!


----------



## LittleRed

I love all kinds of music, depends on the mood I'm in.  Today is a lazy Sunday afternoon, great for listening to some Blackmill.  Other days I might be listening to Celtic, Country, Pop, Classic Rock, etc.  Some people have their tv on for hours.  I have my music playlists going for hours.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon

I bet'cha haven't heard this one in a while!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

And the hits just keep on comin'!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Sassycakes

There is a commercial that comes on and this song plays.I have to mute it or I will cry.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

This song makes me think that maybe this prophesied the Covid pandemic


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

Today I_ am in a Gene Pitney mood.




_


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze

Heard this old song today while out shopping in Walmart.


----------



## kburra

André Rieu ft. Los Del Rio - Macarena


----------



## timoc

*A bit ancient for many on here, but I like it. *


----------



## Chris21E




----------



## jet




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis

Chris P Bacon said:


>


That was my maiden listen to these folks...Great Find! They are fantastic.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes

I just heard this today. It's Cher's mother Georgia Holt singing when she was in her 80's.


----------



## squatting dog

Man... all my life's a circle all right.


----------



## Madwurth

Uplifting song about something that's not very fun


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish

Sassycakes said:


> I just heard this today. It's Cher's mother Georgia Holt singing when she was in her 80's.


Wow she has a great voice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Gary O'

My lady and I are kicked back, on the couch, listening to easy

Van Morrison is doin' it for us

A sweet ending to a sweet sweet day


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Llynn




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Tish




----------



## Llynn




----------



## timoc




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Jennina




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

(one of my all time faves)


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes

My Parent's favorite song and my Mom's favorite singer.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Jennina




----------



## terry123

Been listening to Leonard Cohen's music all weekend.  Love his Hallelujuh (sic) song he wrote and sang.


----------



## jet




----------



## Pinky

This always lifts my spirits and has me dancing in my chair


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky

Tish said:


>


Video Unavailable


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

Pinky said:


> Video Unavailable


Oh, sorry about that It's Belinda Carlisle- Leave a light on for me.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze

Tish said:


> Oh, sorry about that It's Belinda Carlisle- Leave a light on for me.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon

I'm coming out of retirement. I want to work to make the world a better place. 




Who else is with me? *Teamwork makes the dream work!*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Sometimes, I hurt too!


----------



## SeaBreeze

terry123 said:


> Been listening to Leonard Cohen's music all weekend.  Love his Hallelujuh (sic) song he wrote and sang.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

SeaBreeze said:


>


I like that one too but his voice, it's an aquired taste I think. I like versions by other singers much better but if Mr Cohen hadn't written it in the first place, they have no version to sing. And so for that, I am grateful! I feel love when I hear it. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes

I grew up with these guys in Philadelphia. My older sister's boyfriend performed with these guys and she got to hang with them at times. Bobby even married my sister's high school friend. Many years later after my daughter who was a fan of the movie Grease got to have lunch with Frankie Avalon.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

MarciKS said:


> i find your taste in music surprisingly interesting.


@MarciKS Cool new avatar! Meeeow!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Happy Friday!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

@SeaBreeze , I'm a Big Leonard Cohen fan.... my favourite ( and it's not everybody's cuppa tea I know but it's mine)...


----------



## hollydolly

My second favourite by LC...






...and also this much more soulful sounding version of the same song by Eric Burden....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Chris P Bacon said:


> I like that one too but his voice, it's an aquired taste I think. I like versions by other singers much better but if Mr Cohen hadn't written it in the first place, they have no version to sing. And so for that, I am grateful! I feel love when I hear it. Thanks for reminding me!


I posted that for terry123, she mentioned she loved the song.


----------



## terry123

SeaBreeze said:


>


Also love "I'm your man!"  and "Dance me to the end of love"


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis

Chris P Bacon said:


> Happy Friday!


  I choose to sing this song when I was in Cashmere ( Sheryl Crow sang and played piano ) . I loved it....really got the folks a dancin'!!!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## charry




----------



## charry




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky

Cool Jazz version ..


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis

Orla Gartland You're Not Special, Babe​
Album: Woman on the Internet







https://audiomack.com/orla-gartland/song/youre-not-special-babe


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Knight

Alison Krauss
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...B52F889EEDCA3069DC1AB52&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Tish




----------



## Gary O'

I'm sure this one has been posted a lot

and if not, it should have been


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Shero




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Chris P Bacon

floridaliving said:


> My husband used to learn pi. He looks ridiculous after his surgery because his cheeks are huge. I feel bad. They put pain numbing in them. It will take several days for them to go down. I think that is ok. It is not permanent.


@floridaliving Why do hamsters look so cute with swollen cheeks but people, not so much. Anyway, I hope things only improve for the both of you. I quite enjoyed reading your stream of consciousness there! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Marie5656

*OK, I know it is August.....but this-----





*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Knight

Need a little extra cardio so once I get offline me & the treadmill are going to rock to Little Richard.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon

I'm Chris P Bacon and I approve this video!


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldpanightowl

Released in 1968


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Whirled Peas ... What a concept!


----------



## timoc

When songs were romantic.


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


>


"Oo, Tish, you've got this old geezer listening to modern stuff."


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky

I wonder what's going on with the YouTube video posts ..


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Pinky said:


> I wonder what's going on with the YouTube video posts ..


@Pinky I do too but only because you mentioned it. Are there or have there been problems?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> I wonder what's going on with the YouTube video posts ..


why what's happening ?..I've got no probs here..


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Today, I have 100 problems. Posting videos isn't one of them!


----------



## hollydolly

Chris P Bacon said:


> Today, I have 100 problems. Posting videos isn't one of them!


Ditto....


----------



## Shero

Maybe you need some Piaf! 






Have a great day or a good night wherever you are


----------



## Pinky

Chris P Bacon said:


> @Pinky I do too but only because you mentioned it. Are there or have there been problems?


@Chris P Bacon  - It's the first time I'd ever seen that kind of message .. it looks like whatever it was, corrected itself. The videos are back.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> why what's happening ?..I've got no probs here..


@hollydolly  .. Earlier, there were "we've ecountered a problem" notices with some vids. They're gone now, and the vids are back.


----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> "Oo, Tish, you've got this old geezer listening to modern stuff."


So glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes

My Dad always enjoyed this guy's songs and the way he performed.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon

This one’s for you, my special friend!


----------



## timoc

I like this....


----------



## timoc

I like this too....


----------



## timoc

This is good too.....


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Chris P Bacon

This one can sometimes bring a tear to my eye but today, I’m feeling pretty good so no  for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldpanightowl

Chris P Bacon said:


> This one can sometimes bring a tear to my eye but today, I’m feeling pretty good so no  for me.


Yep, that one is a gut wrencher.


----------



## Shero

In memory of one of my favourite composers who died today. Mikis Theodorakis rest in peace.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Feelslikefar

A nice take on a Great song.  Love my Smooth Jazz...


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Another take on The Road To Nowhere






The movie, Young @ Heart is also pretty great and very touching. 
If you're looking for something to watch, it's worth the time to see.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## fmdog44

ABBA reunites after nearly 40 years to announce new album, digital concert (nbcnews.com)

Looking forward to listening to this. (40 years??!!)


----------



## hollydolly

My fave FM song...


----------



## Chris P Bacon

fmdog44 said:


> ABBA reunites after nearly 40 years to announce new album, digital concert (nbcnews.com)
> 
> Looking forward to listening to this. (40 years??!!)


Maybe they're broke?


----------



## hollydolly

Chris P Bacon said:


> Maybe they're broke?


lol..apparently the 2 guys are worth a guestimated £200 million each... and of course all the royalties for the band will keep the women going for  the rest of their lives I'm sure... but who can say no to more money...


----------



## Chris P Bacon

hollydolly said:


> lol..apparently the 2 guys are worth a guestimated £200 million each... and of course all the royalties for the band will keep the women going for  the rest of their lives I'm sure... but who can say no to more money...


Maybe they just miss the adulation, the thrill of the spotlight, center-stage? 
Promoters gotta eat, same as performers.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

hollydolly said:


>


I was so intrigued watching this video.....I missed my bus


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## hollydolly

Chris P Bacon said:


>


One of my all time Faves....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog

Pinky said:


>


Music from Big Pink.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


>


This was number 1 in the charts in  the uk in 1955.. the year I was born. I was always told that I would sleep through a hurricane, party noise or anything, but apparently without fail..and from a dead sleep, whenever this song came on the 'wireless'( I presume later that year or the following year).. I would be up,  holding onto the sides of my cot, and rocking to it''..then as soon as it finished I'd lie down and sleep again... .this was a story that was told over and over as I was growing up..

The Irony of it all is I don't even like that song...


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


> This was number 1 in the charts in  the uk in 1955.. the year I was born. I was always told that I would sleep through a hurricane, party noise or anything, but apparently without fail..and from a dead sleep, whenever this song came on the 'wireless'( I presume later that year or the following year).. I would be up,  holding onto the sides of my cot, and rocking to it''..then as soon as it finished I'd lie down and sleep again... .this was a story that was told over and over yas I was growing up..
> 
> The Irony of it all is I don't even like that song...


 That's so funny. You don't like the song now, but it seems like baby HD *loved* it!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Robert59

The Last Farewell ~ Roger Whittaker​


----------



## Paco Dennis

"Chidinma" by Chukwu Oma​






https://audiomack.com/chidinma/song/chukwu-oma


----------



## Oris Borloff

Right now on the computer,  XRDS.fm  Blues & Roots from Clarksdale, Mississippi


----------



## ohioboy

hollydolly said:


>


I always thought Teddy Pendergrass had one of the best voices in music.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## jet




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tom 86

I've had a few foremen I wanted to do this to when I was working.  A good one for Labor day.


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Pinky

September


----------



## Don M.

I spent most of this weekend watching all 3 seasons of Yellowstone.  The theme music of that show is firmly imbedded in my mind.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Pentazz Pace (Paco Original)​






https://audiomack.com/paco-dennis/song/pace-paco-original


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Shero




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Paco Dennis

Baby Queen "Dover Beach"​





https://audiomack.com/baby-queen/song/dover-beach


----------



## Paco Dennis

Paco Dennis "Exploited Music" (Fusion)​





https://audiomack.com/paco-dennis/song/exploited-music-fusion


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Devi

I just love this one — Bob Marley, Peter Tosh and Bunny Wailer with "Stir It Up".


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky

Tish said:


>


"This video unavailable"


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Robert59

Zepparella Kashmir​


----------



## Robert59

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir (Live from Celebration Day) (Official Video)​


----------



## Devi

Wow. Jimmy Page with white hair. I remember seeing Led Zep live in ... 1968. Dang.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Sassycakes

I needed to hear Elvis today.


----------



## Tish

Pinky said:


> "This video unavailable"


That's annoying. Its Heaven is a Place on Earth by Belinda Carlisle.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> That's annoying. Its Heaven is a Place on Earth by Belinda Carlisle.


I got it fine...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Shero




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Shero




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Shero




----------



## oldpop




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Shero




----------



## oldpop

3WK underground radio.


----------



## Sassycakes

I hope this doesn't make you cry like it makes me cry.


----------



## JimBob1952

Forgot how good this song is...really well sung and played


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

So true in my case.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pepper

Heard this song again after years of not hearing it and now can't get it out of my head--


----------



## Sassycakes

I just heard this song and it reminded me of my cousin who passed away last week. It was her favorite song by her favorite singers. She would sing this song on the Boardwalk every year when we were on vacation. On the 4th of July they had people perform and my 2 cousins would sing this song.


----------



## carouselsilver




----------



## JimBob1952

carouselsilver said:


>



Funny, "Green Door" is the first song I remember hearing.  I was about four years old, I guess. Thanks for finding this!


----------



## carouselsilver

JimBob1952 said:


> Funny, "Green Door" is the first song I remember hearing.  I was about four years old, I guess. Thanks for finding this!


You're welcome! I used to hear this playing on the counter top radio, while I had breakfast and prepared to go to kindergarten. My mom listened to this cool radio station that played lots of good stuff.


----------



## Tish

Sassycakes said:


> I just heard this song and it reminded me of my cousin who passed away last week. It was her favorite song by her favorite singers. She would sing this song on the Boardwalk every year when we were on vacation. On the 4th of July they had people perform and my 2 cousins would sing this song.


So very sorry for your loss


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


>


one of my all time favourites, I know it word perfect... you have such good taste Tish..... not nearly enough people appreciate this song. I get people looking at me sideways when I play this to them.. like '' WTH are you thinking Holly ''?... but I love it, and this youtube version is my favourite...


----------



## hollydolly

I love this song By Leonard Cohen....






....but I love this version by Eric Burden a little more... it's more up tempo  and edgy...


----------



## Gary O'

Willie is playin' in the shop today

I bought the* Stardust *LP back in the late '70s
There are no bad songs on that album 
Needless to say, I bought the CD a few months back

*September song* is wunna my favorites
...and has much more pertinence than 40 years ago


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## JimBob1952

This guy is often overlooked, but he's a great singer, songwriter and guitarist.  And a lot of fun.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Sandy Denny's vocals was spot-on for this song.


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> one of my all time favourites, I know it word perfect... you have such good taste Tish..... not nearly enough people appreciate this song. I get people looking at me sideways when I play this to them.. like '' WTH are you thinking Holly ''?... but I love it, and this youtube version is my favourite...


Me too, I absolutely adore this song. I think we both have awesome taste


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> I love this song By Leonard Cohen....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....but I love this version by Eric Burden a little more... it's more up tempo  and edgy...



I totally love Eric Burden's version, thank you @hollydolly for the introduction.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Sunday Night Jazz started for me in the 60's when I had realized I had put that homework off till then, and needed a boost.
Listen to all types of music, but Sunday Night will always be Jazz Night...


----------



## Feelslikefar

The song that started me on my journey with Jazz.


----------



## Feelslikefar

I understand why Mick Fleetwood asked these two to join his band.
Lindsey's guitar/vocals with Stevie's Vocals, he saw what that band could become.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

I’m one are you one too?


----------



## Feelslikefar

So the story goes that Jimi Hendricks went to a party at Davy Mason's house and Mason performed this song.
He was so taken that he recorded it in this style. 
This is the best take of an electric version of the song written by Dylan.


----------



## Feelslikefar

One of best Rock/Jazz Fusion artist was Jean Luc Ponty.  
Classically trained musician who chose Jazz to express himself.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Not that another music thread is needed, we have some good ones, but I might start a Jazz music thread for of us to post favorites.
Sometimes late at night, when I can't sleep, I'll listen to some Bossa Nova or Miles Davis just because. Always helps.
Would love to hear what others like about Jazz and your favorite songs.
Just might do it.

Till then...


----------



## kburra

Chris P Bacon said:


> @floridaliving Why do hamsters look so cute with swollen cheeks but people, not so much. Anyway, I hope things only improve for the both of you. I quite enjoyed reading your stream of consciousness there! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> SAD Hampster


Nobody's darling


----------



## oldpop

The roar of silence.


----------



## JimBob1952

From 1976, I think.  A fun combination of English folk and and a rock beat.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Shero




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## squatting dog

For sure... I am a fluke of the universe.


----------



## Tish




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Feelslikefar

Herbie Mann brought us the 'Groove' sound and this one actually made it on to the standard air waves.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

hollydolly said:


>


Very cool, thanks Holly.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis

Paco Dennis "An Eagles Flight"​





https://audiomack.com/paco-dennis/song/15307593


----------



## Feelslikefar

A good friend and his lady just brought a new baby boy into the world.
I played this song for him; a gentle reminder of what could be, if you let it happen.

_Everything I see is new
The sky's a nicer shade of blue
And look, the grass is greener too
Since the time I first saw you

Flowers grow around my door
I've never seen that rose before
And now, that rose means so much more
Must be you it's growing for

'Cause you're a wonder child
Living in a world that's all surprise
And you make me see things through your eyes
Wonder child
It's no wonder why I love you so

Rainy days are bright for me
And rainbows shine at night for me
It's you who taught me how to see
You opened up the world for me

'Cause you're a wonder child
Living in a world that's all surprise
And you make me see things through your eyes
Wonder child, wonder child...

It's no wonder why I love you so





_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Gemma




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris21E

All I need, James Last


----------



## Chris21E

Take Five...
*



*


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Regrettes "Monday"​






https://audiomack.com/the-regrettes/song/monday


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

George, Ringo and Paul introduce Nowhere Man


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Shero

An all time favourite for me and I love Chris Martin.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

1957





 2012


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pepper




----------



## Tish




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Shero

*The Hymn to Love*

The blue sky over us can collapse on itself

and the ground can (really) cave in.

Little matters to me if you love me

I couldn't care less about the whole world

As long as love will flood my mornings

As long as my body will tremble under your hands

The problems make little difference to me

My love, because you love me.

I will go to the end of the world

I will dye my hair blond

If you ask me to

I will go take down the moon

I will steal fortune

if you ask me to.

I will renounce my country

I will renounce my friends

if you ask me to.

One could really laugh at me

I will do anything

if you ask me to.

if one day life tears you away from me

if you die than you will be far from me

what's it matter if you love me

because I will die too.

We will have for us, eternity

in the blue of all the immensity

in heaven, no more problems

my love do you believe that we love each other

God, reunite those who love each other.


----------



## Chris21E

Love Nature Always...


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal

Going to see Kitty in a couple of weeks...first concert since December 2019


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Shero




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tom 86

For the few of us that still have memories - love this    Enjoy

https://nethugs.com/lost-in-the-fif...n+Jackson&utm_campaign=NetHugs.com+Newsletter


----------



## Feelslikefar

When this song comes up on my playlist, almost every time someone would ask " Who's that? ".
When I state it was the Beach Boys, the reaction is " NO Way..."


----------



## Tish




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Feelslikefar

Had an EarWorm and started humming this song at the store. 
Not really a good song but earworms don't care, just drives you crazy till to go on youtube, play it, and the torture ends!
Anyone else with a recent earworm?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog

Haunting and so much history that us Boomers lived through.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Feelslikefar

Love the sound of a Dobro and Jerry Douglas plays with such feeling.  ( He plays with the Union Station Band with Alison Krauss)


----------



## Feelslikefar

Came across this when I did a search for 'One-Hit Wonders'. A Dutch band and their biggest hit.


----------



## Shero

Love this :  






Have a great day!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Feelslikefar

@SeaBreeze Why I love this thread, it leads me back to certain songs.  Thanks.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Verisure

The Bell Notes


----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Shero




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

Feelslikefar said:


> Came across this when I did a search for 'One-Hit Wonders'. A Dutch band and their biggest hit.


That was a HUGE hit here in the UK


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

This is a fantastic version with Stevie in concert... and half way through he does a brill Midlands English accent...( Birmingham)


----------



## Shero




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Feelslikefar

Great thing about music, anyone might hear a song, a piece of music and at that moment it is theirs.
After many years of listening and playing, Beethoven's Ninth Symphony will always be, for me, the hands-down 
best composition ever.
Adding in the fact that he was totally Deaf, every note, every movement is perfect.
To compose this masterpiece with just vibrations and not hearing it! Nothing was lost.

Enjoy all the Movements, but the 2nd Movement just RINGS and SOARS!


----------



## Paco Dennis

*Karen J. Dalton* (born *Jean Karen Cariker*; July 19, 1937 – March 19, 1993) was an American folk blues singer, guitarist, and banjo player. She was associated with the early 1960s Greenwich Village folk music scene, particularly with Fred Neil, the Holy Modal Rounders, and Bob Dylan.[1] Although she did not enjoy much commercial success during her lifetime, her music has gained significant recognition since her death. Artists like Nick Cave,[2] Devendra Banhart,[3] and Joanna Newsom[4] have noted her as an influence.


----------



## wasserball

Feelslikefar said:


> Great thing about music, anyone might hear a song, a piece of music and at that moment it is theirs.
> After many years of listening and playing, Beethoven's Ninth Symphony will always be, for me, the hands-down
> best composition ever.
> Adding in the fact that he was totally Deaf, every note, every movement is perfect.
> To compose this masterpiece with just vibrations and not hearing it! Nothing was lost.
> 
> Enjoy all the Movements, but the 2nd Movement just RINGS and SOARS!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly

Paco Dennis said:


> *Karen J. Dalton* (born *Jean Karen Cariker*; July 19, 1937 – March 19, 1993) was an American folk blues singer, guitarist, and banjo player. She was associated with the early 1960s Greenwich Village folk music scene, particularly with Fred Neil, the Holy Modal Rounders, and Bob Dylan.[1] Although she did not enjoy much commercial success during her lifetime, her music has gained significant recognition since her death. Artists like Nick Cave,[2] Devendra Banhart,[3] and Joanna Newsom[4] have noted her as an influence.


that's the first time I've heard that early version of that song which was such a big hit in the 70's for Rod Stewart, and on the B-side of Maggie May... . I still have that original 45 in the attic... played so often it's as  smooth as a baby's botty...


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Knight

During my 3 mile morning walk my wife had programed this into my ipod. Long lyrics got me to thinking how great it is to take words & convert it into a fun song. 

https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/coasters/alongcamejones.html

I flopped down in my easy chair and turned on channel 2
A bad gunslinger called Salty Sam was a-chasin' poor sweet Sue
He trapped her in the old sawmill and said with an evil laugh
"If you don't give me the deed to your ranch, I'll saw you all in half"

And then he grabbed her (And then?)
He tied her up (And then?)
He turned on the buzz saw (And then? And then?)

Ack-ack
And then along came Jones
Tall, thin Jones
Slow-walkin' Jones
Slow-talkin' Jones
Along came lonely, lanky Jones

Commercial came on, so I got up to get myself a snack
You should've seen what was going on by the time that I got back
Down in the old abandoned mine, sweet Sue was a-havin' fits
That villain said, "Give me the deed to your ranch or I'll blow you all to bits"

And then he grabbed her (And then?)
He tied her up (And then?)
He lit the fuse to the dynamite (And then? And then?)

Ack-ack
And then along came Jones
Tall, thin Jones
Slow-walkin' Jones
Slow-talkin' Jones
Along came lonely, lanky Jones

The music to the words. I really appreciate the ability of musicians.


----------



## Llynn




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pam




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Feelslikefar

As stated before, Sunday night is Jazz night for me, and the sun when down.
I usually start slow, then head into more fusion.


----------



## Shero




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Shero




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ladybj

Rascal Flats - Life is a Highway


----------



## Paco Dennis

I heard this song in 1981 and was floored by how great it is. "Men at Work" were about the top band in the world at that time. Colin Hay is a real gem. There is a great DocuMovie about him and the band if your interested.

COLIN HAY WAITING FOR MY REAL LIFE


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Furryanimal

Another from my new favourite singer


----------



## Tom 86

Click on the link.  This is a full album.

Elvis Presley Greatest Hits Full Album - Elvis Presley Playlist - Elvis Presley Tribute Album 2 - YouTube


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Shero




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Feelslikefar

Dug this one out from the past; something about a cappella group is relaxing.
One of my favorite groups, Home Free. 
Bass-Baritone solo and even a Harmonica a cappella ?






Another a cappella group I enjoy, especially around Christmas time.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Feelslikefar

Interesting to me, this group moved to Nashville around the same time that we did, in 2010.
A favorite band of my two sons, we saw them live in a smaller venue here.
Like this song because of the beat and just the driving sound.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis

@SeaBreeze 

 Wow! That back memories in a very vivid way. I played in a show band in '82 that would do two shows with flood lights, me in a white tuxedo, NYC Spats, and a Panama type hat. Called "Street Life" featuring Nancy London. We played mainly fancy hotels. I LOVE that style so much...Thanks.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Shero




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Today was oldies day. A few years ago, in preparation for handing over all my 45's to my son, I actually took my time over a few days, found (all but two) on YouTube and saved them in playlists. *So* much more convenient than putting them on the turntable one at a time using those plastic 45 inserts! Here are two of the songs I listened to a couple of times today:










@Pecos @Paco Dennis


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar

Been a fan of Frank Zappa since I heard the 'Hot Rat's' album.
To hear his children, Dweezil and Moon Unit perform, sure made me feel old.

Notice the cameos by some famous people in the video.  Ah, MTV in the 80's...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis

Laurie Lewis and Jerry Garcia began their music playing in the San Francisco Bay Area.

_"Lewis fell in love with American folk music as a teenager, at the sunset of the 1960s folk revival. She says of the Berkeley Folk Festivals where she first caught the folk bug:
_


> _Oh, it was so exciting. Every night there were concerts, and during the day you'd be in a eucalyptus grove listening to someone making music with nothing between you and them. Every day I'd hear something new, Doc Watson or the Greenbriar Boys. Something about it just invited me to start playing it.[1]_



_She began picking simple songs on the guitar, then the fiddle. After high school, she drifted away from the music, but always kept her fiddle under her bed, not knowing exactly why.[1]

In her early 20s, she discovered the Bay Area bluegrass scene. To her, it was . ._




> _like opening that door all over again. Here were all these people making music together, and I could immediately see myself as part of it. It woke up all that excitement I felt as a teenager, and I knew this was what I wanted to do with my life.[1]_



_The bluegrass scene of Northern California was a powerful mix of the region's historic progressivism and ardent devotion to musical tradition. Nobody minded that young Laurie was a woman, a non-southerner, or a novice. They didn't mind if she didn't want to learn, chapter and verse, the gospels of Bill Monroe and Ralph Stanley. The scene gave her a rock-ribbed foundation in the rudiments of American roots music._




> _It really was a different deal coming to bluegrass in the San Francisco Bay area. There weren't a lot of cutting contests; it was all about making music together, a focus on interdependency rather than individual prowess.[1] "_



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laurie_Lewis


----------



## Paco Dennis

Jerry Garcia

_"Excelsior District_​_Following his father's death, Garcia's mother Ruth took over her husband's bar, buying out his partner for full ownership. She began working full-time there, sending Jerry and his brother to live nearby with her parents, Tillie and William Clifford. During the five-year period in which he lived with his grandparents, Garcia enjoyed a large amount of autonomy and attended Monroe Elementary School.[33] At the school, Garcia was greatly encouraged in his artistic abilities by his third grade teacher: through her, he discovered that "being a creative person was a viable possibility in life." According to Garcia, it was around this time that he was opened up to country and bluegrass music by his grandmother, whom he recalled enjoyed listening to the Grand Ole Opry. His elder brother, Clifford, however, staunchly believed the contrary, insisting that Garcia was "fantasizing all [that] ... she'd been to Opry, but she didn't listen to it on the radio." It was at this point that Garcia started playing the banjo, his first stringed instrument.[34]"_

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Garcia

Good article about...

Jerry Garcia’s bluegrass roots


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Feelslikefar

Doing an 'unplugged' ( acoustic ) version of a great song hits the mark sometimes.
Wish more rock artist did this from time to time.


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

(reminder, all youtube videos on this forum can be viewed in Full Screen, click icon on lower right of video, click Esc to exit)


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Shero




----------



## hollydolly

SeaBreeze said:


> (reminder, all youtube videos on this forum can be viewed in Full Screen, click icon on lower right of video, click Esc to exit)


oh yes, I always hope people remember that, because some of these videos are beautifully shot.. and some of course are in Concert and it's like being there in person


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Shero




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## palides2021

I always loved the songs of Simon and Garfunkel, particularly their lyrics.


----------



## palides2021

Another favorite song from Simon and Garfunkel. ..."the man hears what he wants to hear and disregards the rest"


----------



## palides2021

This song touches the romantic side of me.


----------



## palides2021

Another of my favorite, John Denver. Went to a museum that had all his music. Rekindled my passion for his songs.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Feelslikefar

A fitting song for a Seniors Forum...


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

I'm loving this brand new one from Rod...


----------



## Tish




----------



## Shero

Have a wonderful day every one


----------



## Furryanimal

Kirsty Macoll....not down the chip shop!




and down the chip shop


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'

Cohen sometimes makes me think I just might be able to sing after all ....


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze

Rest in peace Jay.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## bingo

Calliope....circus ...I like the  steam Calliope...I don't  have the link


----------



## hollydolly

So sorry to hear Jay Black has died, may he R.I.P.. thanks for letting us know @SeaBreeze


----------



## Shero




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## palides2021

Paco Dennis said:


>


Loved the idea of the wind-up doll! Very creative! Her singing reminds me of Deanna Durbin.


----------



## Purwell




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Robert59

Damn Yankees - High Enough (Official Music Video)​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Feelslikefar

Last night the wife mentioned we should hit the Farmers Market here, since it's been awhile.
The one Downtown is modern and we always enjoy lunch and talking to the vendors.
Woke this morning with this song in my head. A Woody Guthrie song about the Dust Bowl migration.  
Not sure why I thought of it in connection with our upcoming visit. The group is Solas.

Pastures of Plenty






It's a mighty hard row that my poor hands have hoed
My poor feet have traveled a hot dusty road
Out of your Dust Bowl and Westward we rolled
And your deserts were hot and your mountains were cold

I worked in your orchards of peaches and prunes
I slept on the ground in the light of the moon
On the edge of the city you'll see us and then
We come with the dust and we go with the wind

California, Arizona, I harvest your crops
Well its North up to Oregon to gather your hops
Dig the beets from your ground, cut the grapes from your vine
To set on your table your light sparkling wine

Green pastures of plenty from dry desert ground
From the Grand Coulee Dam where the waters run down
Every state in the Union us migrants have been
We'll work in this fight and we'll fight till we win

It's always we rambled, that river and I
All along your green valley, I will work till I die
My land I'll defend with my life if it be
Cause my pastures of plenty must always be free.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Feelslikefar

Since I'm up...


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## David777

Don't listen to music daily nor much radio outside of during driving.  Classic Rock fan.  Have paid little attention over last 3 decades to newer music.   Have over 200 songs on my phone and mp3 players including playlists.  Listen maybe twice a week a few hours while out urban street walking exercising.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Furryanimal

New


----------



## Sassycakes

Years ago we were at a Wedding and this song came on. My Husband asked me to dance and then he said "This is how I feel about you"


----------



## Tish




----------



## Shero




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldpop

If you really want to know?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Bretrick

I mostly listen to 60's music because I love it immensely
One Aussie group from the nineties I love is Savage Garden.
This is a great song with a great message
Savage Garden - Affirmation​


----------



## Gary O'

Sometimes it's time

for this one


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## David777

Today *October 30* Halloween Eve is also* National* *CANDY** CORN* *Day*.  For this senior it is also my special annual birthday! Later this morning plan to drive the 55 miles north to the touristy north shore of San Francisco and spend the day walking about on its dense hilly urban streets that are always full of people with mp3 player and a wee bit of urban street dancing.  First dozen songs on my primary most rowdy playlist that will be playing today.  

Guns N' Roses  ---  Knockin' On Heaven's Door        
AC DC    ---    Shot Down In Flames        
The Rolling Stones    ---    One Hit (To The Body)        
The Jimi Hendrix Experience    ---    Hey Joe        
Ozzy Osborne    ---    Shot in the Dark        
Tom Petty    ---    Runnin' Down a Dream        
AC DC    ---    Shoot To Thrill        
The Rolling Stones    ---    She's So Cold        
Aerosmith    ---    Amazing        
Guns N' Roses    ---    November Rain        
Aerosmith    ---    Back in the Saddle


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## JustBonee

... time for this

.


----------



## SeaBreeze

David777 said:


> Today *October 30* Halloween Eve is also* National* *CANDY** CORN* *Day*.  For this senior it is also my special annual birthday! Later this morning plan to drive the 55 miles north to the touristy north shore of San Francisco and spend the day walking about on its dense hilly urban streets that are always full of people with mp3 player and a wee bit of urban street dancing.  First dozen songs on my primary most rowdy playlist that will be playing today.
> 
> Guns N' Roses  ---  Knockin' On Heaven's Door
> AC DC    ---    Shot Down In Flames
> The Rolling Stones    ---    One Hit (To The Body)
> The Jimi Hendrix Experience    ---    Hey Joe
> Ozzy Osborne    ---    Shot in the Dark
> Tom Petty    ---    Runnin' Down a Dream
> AC DC    ---    Shoot To Thrill
> The Rolling Stones    ---    She's So Cold
> Aerosmith    ---    Amazing
> Guns N' Roses    ---    November Rain
> Aerosmith    ---    Back in the Saddle


Happy Birthday David!


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldiebutgoody

*Happy Halloween!*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Shero




----------



## oldiebutgoody

The Crazy World of Arthur Brown ~ originator of Glitter Rock. One can readily see how he influenced Alice Cooper, Frank Zappa, Gary Glitter, Elton John, David Bowie, and so many others. 

But, the original is still the best.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Knight

60th wedding anniversary for me & my silver haired wife soon. I know this still applies.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze

Knight said:


> 60th wedding anniversary for me & my silver haired wife soon. I know this still applies.


Wishing you both a very Happy Anniversary Knight!  60 years is a good long time, we're 15 yrs. behind you.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Shero




----------



## Bretrick

Paul Anka - My Way​


----------



## Bretrick

Frank Ifield - I Remember You​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Tish




----------



## Shero




----------



## jerry old

I cannot post videos
Trying to find a SF member to post
La Marseillaise by Mireille Mathieu

This little 5'0 singer with a voice like thunder has sold 115 million records on the continent.
Give her a listen, she hooked me long ago.


----------



## Bretrick

jerry old said:


> I cannot post videos
> Trying to find a SF member to post
> La Marseillaise by Mireille Mathieu
> 
> This little 5'0 singer with a voice like thunder has sold 115 million records on the continent.
> Give her a listen, she hooked me long ago.


Why can you not post videos?


----------



## Bretrick

Lonely Boy - Paul Anka 1959​*



*


----------



## Shero

For jerry old:


----------



## jerry old

Bretrick said:


> Why can you not post videos?


I have three clicky-clack PC's that are 25 years old, at least.
My nerd that used to keep them semi-running, asks: 'Why do you bother with them'?'


----------



## Bretrick

jerry old said:


> I have three clicky-clack PC's that are 25 years old, at least.
> My nerd that used to keep them semi-running, asks: 'Why do you bother with them'?'


Okay. I am new here and am willing to help.
Simply need to know I am not breaking any rules of the site.
I use a US$225 HP Lap Top. Does all I require.
Maybe you can get a new one?


----------



## jerry old

Shero:
Thank you so much!
This small female with the Boom Box Voice has intrigued me a long time.
She was born into poverty, 14 siblings (Yikes)
She sings Streisand Songs with that catch Mezzo Sopranos have;
there are a lot  French Females Singers that have that Mezzo catch in their voice.
Just crazy about it.
Did I mention she is my girlfriend, her and Maria Callas, and Emily


----------



## Shero

jerry old said:


> Shero:
> Thank you so much!
> This small female with the Boom Box Voice has intrigued me a long time.
> She was born into poverty, 14 siblings (Yikes)
> She sings Streisand Songs with that catch Mezzo Sopranos have;
> there are a lot  French Females Singers that have that Mezzo catch in their voice.
> Just crazy about it.
> Did I mention she is my girlfriend, her and Maria Callas, and Emily


You are very welcome Jerry! I must say you have great taste in girlfriends, I also love Callas, but I do not know which Emily you mean.


----------



## jerry old

Shero said:


> You are very welcome Jerry! I must say you have great taste in girlfriends, I also love Callas, but I do not know which Emily you mean.


The Hermit of Amherst, The lady in White,  The mad Poet, the recluse, the eccentric, the lady that *taught me gramma*r is
good for those that want to use it, it is not for me.
The one people write books about, trying to solve the mystery of *Emily Dickinson.*

There was no mystery, the lady had a good dose of agoraphobia-that's it.
writing books about 'the mystery' is senseless, done only to sell books..Grrr


----------



## Bretrick

I don't really know what this song is about. I do know that it is rather gothic and it was a big hit for Johnathon King in 1965.
The single sold 4 million copies
Jonathan King - Everyone's Gone To The Moon 1965​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly

Bretrick said:


> I don't really know what this song is about. I do know that it is rather gothic and it was a big hit for Johnathon King in 1965.
> The single sold 4 million copies
> Jonathan King - Everyone's Gone To The Moon 1965​


I sing this in my head often these days ..it seems to fit the mood of the last couple of years with the pandemic effects.. people WFH... empty streets , closed down shops and businesses and  empty theatres,... people doing little for themselves , even shopping is done from home ( arms that can only lift a spoon)...

Streets full of people, all alone
Roads full of houses, never home
Church full of singing, out of tune
Everyone's gone to the moon
Eyes full of sorrow, never wet
Hands full of money, all in debt
Sun coming out in the middle of June
Everyone's gone to the moon
Long time ago
Life had begun
Everyone went to the sun
Cars full of motors, painted green
Mouths full of chocolate-covered cream
Arms that can only lift a spoon
Everyone's gone to the moon
Everyone's gone to the moon
Everyone's gone to the moon


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish




----------



## jerry old

Post 1,749 Regarding French National Anthem: La Marseillaise

" I took a audio copy of La Marseillaise, played in by an ant mound-they killed their queen."


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Shero

jerry old said:


> The Hermit of Amherst, The lady in White,  The mad Poet, the recluse, the eccentric, the lady that *taught me gramma*r is
> good for those that want to use it, it is not for me.
> The one people write books about, trying to solve the mystery of *Emily Dickinson.*
> 
> There was no mystery, the lady had a good dose of agoraphobia-that's it.
> writing books about 'the mystery' is senseless, done only to sell books..Grrr


Oh that Emily! Yes I have always loved her.


----------



## Shero




----------



## Bretrick

floridaliving said:


> I can not post them due to not knowing how to copy the letters and crap to post.  I am big on technology however I am not as good at sharing and pasting text and crap.  I find it understandable.  A white car just drove by.


Find the song you want on youtube
Copy and paste the address in the main search engine at the top by clicking once in the box, only once the text will change colour.
To copy the address, once you have clicked it, hold the control button down- ctrl -bottom left of keyboard, then click the letter c.
This address has now been copied.
Go back to this page, to post the song in the bottom empty box, click inside the box, the row of icons at the top of the box is next. Click the third icon from the right, the double rectangles, Media,
The insert media box will come on screen
Hold the ctrl button down again and click the letter v. Video has now been inserted.
Click "Continue"
Video is inserted in your post.
Click "Reply Post" Done.
To make it easier for you to follow these instructions, open a new seniorforums page, then your can keep this page so you can follow these instructions. I hope this helps


----------



## Bretrick

Johnny Nash - Hold Me Tight 1968​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis

SeaBreeze said:


>


I wasn't a huge Diana Ross fan but when this song came on the radio I took notice. This world traveling Diva had picked my teen age stomping grounds, "San Jose" out of millions of cities to sing about.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Paco Dennis said:


> I wasn't a huge Diana Ross fan but when this song came on the radio I took notice. This world traveling Diva had picked my teen age stomping grounds, "San Jose" out of millions of cities to sing about.


That's Dionne Warwick.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Australia duo Savage Garden only produced two albums. Two great albums
Savage Garden - Affirmation 1999​


----------



## Bretrick

Loved this band and this song 
Smokie - If You Think You Know How to Love Me 1975​


----------



## Bretrick

Tammy Wynette - Stand by your man​


----------



## Lewkat

Gary O' said:


>


This is playing on my internet radio right now.  Bobby Hatfield had a fantastic voice.  I was stunned when he died.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bretrick

Lewkat said:


> This is playing on my internet radio right now.  Bobby Hatfield had a fantastic voice.  I was stunned when he died.


I think it always comes as a shock when well known people die.
Read up about his death. Seems that Cocaine had precipitated a heart attack. Autopsy stated that he had advance coronary disease.


----------



## Bretrick

Crispian St. Peters - The Pied Piper 1966​


----------



## Bretrick

As mentioned in a previous post, I mostly listen to 60's music
Bee Gees - Words 1968​


----------



## Shero




----------



## Feelslikefar

Was having lunch last week with a friend from my old job.  
Nice Upscale place in downtown Nashville when this song came over the music system.

Stopped me in my tracks.  When did this come out I thought.  Had to look it up. 1978.
Could it have been that long ago?

I'd forgotten what a voice he has and those horns...
Anybody else remember this song from way back?

A live version.


----------



## Furryanimal

Celtic Women


----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog

While I liked Andy Griggs version, I so like the original.


----------



## Bretrick

The Hollies - Look Through Any Window 1965​


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Bretrick

*Mary Hopkin* is a Welsh singer songwriter best known for her 1968 UK number 1 single "Those Were the Days".
She was one of the first artists to be signed to the Beatles' Apple label.
The Song, Knock Knock, who's There was also a hit for Mary when she performed at the 1970 Eurovision song contest. She came second.

Who came first that year? Dana - Rosemary Scallon, Irish Singer
Mary Hopkin Those were the days 1969​



Mary Hopkin - GoodBye 1969​



Mary Hopkin - Knock Knock Who's There 1970​



Dana - All Kinds of Everything - Dana Eurovision Song Contest 1970​


----------



## Gary O'

Remember this one?









It's now stuck in my head
The LP in my frontal lobe seems to have a scratch in a groove

.....and the lyrics

I get it

You put the lime in the coconut

Wait....wut wuzzat?

Coconut...add lime?

One more time....slowly 

Got it 

no wonder I was so loaded back then


----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

A wonderful Thanksgiving song, this one!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bretrick

The Outsiders - Time Won´t Let Me 1966​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes

Because I am soo cold today. this song Popped into my mind.


----------



## Shero




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

This, on Youtube.

Always sends chills up my spine.  Fast forward to 3:18 if you don't want to listen to the whole song.  Amazing.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Bretrick

*Tommy James and the Shondells* are an American pop rock band, formed in Michigan, in 1964. 
They had two No 1 singles in the U.S. – "Hanky Panky" July 1966, and "Crimson and Clover" February 1969 – 
They also charted twelve other Top 40 hits, including five in the Hot 100's top ten: "I Think We're Alone Now", "Mirage", "Mony Mony", "Sweet Cherry Wine", and "Crystal Blue Persuasion".
Tommy James & The Shondells "Crimson & Clover" 1968​


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Bretrick

*Denise Drysdale* is an Australian television presenter, variety entertainer, actress, singer, dancer and comedian.
She is often affectionately known as _Ding Dong._
Here she is covering US R and B singer Fontella Bass's 1965 song Rescue Me
Denise Drysdale - Rescue Me 1965


----------



## dseag2

Bretrick said:


> *Tommy James and the Shondells* are an American pop rock band, formed in Michigan, in 1964.
> They had two No 1 singles in the U.S. – "Hanky Panky" July 1966, and "Crimson and Clover" February 1969 –
> They also charted twelve other Top 40 hits, including five in the Hot 100's top ten: "I Think We're Alone Now", "Mirage", "Mony Mony", "Sweet Cherry Wine", and "Crystal Blue Persuasion".
> Tommy James & The Shondells "Crimson & Clover" 1968​One of my favorite songs, and the Joan Jett version is also good.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Shero




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Feelslikefar

This might be the first 'Rap' song I ever heard.






( When he tunes the can by turning the cap, I still laugh out loud )

The Actor Howard Morris only appeared on 5 episodes, but hands down my favorite on the show.
Best rock thrower in the county and had some great dance math moves.

'It's Me, it's Me, it's Earnest T...'

"First off I wrote her a love note asking her to go on out with me.

And then I tied it on to the prettiest rock ya ever did see.

And then I give it the prettiest toss ya ever did see...right through the front window!”


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


Loved this song since I was a teenager!


----------



## dseag2

Tish said:


>


And who can forget Right Down the Line?  Beautiful song.


----------



## Paco Dennis

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/nextfuckinglevel/comments/qrf9zb


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

Some music (and groups) are timeless.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## squatting dog

Timely.


----------



## Pepper




----------



## JimBob1952

This has been stuck in my brain lately.  Never heard of The Jam when they first came out, but here they are many years later.


----------



## Tish




----------



## palides2021

I loved this song when I was younger.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## palides2021




----------



## JimBob1952

palides2021 said:


> I loved this song when I was younger.




This one too


----------



## Devi

I think this one's a real beauty — Jewel Eyed Judy by Fleetwood Mac:


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


Yes!  The Cure.  Love it!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Shero




----------



## SeaBreeze

Shero said:


>


Video black, unavailable in this country.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## palides2021

Another Oldfield - Terry Oldfield - dreamlike and peaceful music. Love the singer's voice.


----------



## palides2021

Another winner. Andreas Vollenweider with his harp.


----------



## palides2021

Guitar playing - soft and dreamlike


----------



## Feelslikefar

What I call ' Gypsy Jazz'.

They call it 'Dawg' music.  ( Jerry Garcia came up with that name when he met David Grisman to record an album. )

Not really bluegrass, more a mixture of Bluegrass with Django Reinhart, Stephane Grappelli Jazz.
Not sure what category it falls into.
Have seen this group over the years live and they always deliver.

A long song, but it really takes off after the 2:00 minute mark.
Some fine picking and Flute.






Another one with that Gypsy/Jazz influence.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## palides2021

This gets me up and dancing. Opa!


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Feelslikefar

Always fun to watch a band get into the music.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## palides2021

Love this song!


----------



## fatboy

Billy Strings,folk music.


----------



## palides2021

Ahh...guitar...


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## oldiebutgoody

Ian Drury and the Blockheads "Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick". Awesome beat to that song!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JimBob1952

I don't know why, but I tend to like songs about dogs...


----------



## JimBob1952

Here's another song about a dog...


----------



## JimBob1952

I'm told this is about McCartney's dog.


----------



## JimBob1952

The Dillards... anybody know any other dog songs?


----------



## Tish




----------



## JustBonee

Seems we are into 24/7  Christmas music on the local radio station that I  listen to ..... It's fine right now, but I'll probably be sick of it by the time December gets here,  let alone Christmas!


----------



## JimBob1952

In case anybody feels like going to the roller rink...


----------



## JustBonee

... anybody know any other dog songs?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Llynn




----------



## palides2021

This is the only dog song I know. Benji.


----------



## Furryanimal

"Terial The Hawk"

Spread your wings
And fly away with me, my sentry
Be my guide
The spirit animal through space and time

Terial was born in the wind
See through the clouds and wipe out the rain
Terial the Hawk made of ice
Brightens the darkness cause I fell from grace

Tell me now
Will you forgive me for my murder?
The Holy man
Collateral damage of the master plan

Terial was born in the wind
See through the clouds and wipe out the rain
Terial the Hawk made of ice
Brightens the darkness cause I fell from grace

You diaphanous ancient
The holy protector of fate
Guide me, I'm lost in my vengeance
We'll be like the same thing
We'll be like a wake in the sky

Terial was born in the wind
See through the clouds and wipe out the rain
Terial the Hawk made of ice
Light out the shadows and watch over me
The fallen wizard

Terial was born in the wind
See through the clouds and wipe out the rain
Terial the Hawk made of ice
Brightens the darkness cause I fell from grace


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Sassycakes

I can't listen to this song without dancing.


----------



## Bretrick

Matt Monro - Born Free 1966​


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Mama Cass Eliot sure had a sweet voice...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

palides2021 said:


> Another winner. Andreas Vollenweider with his harp.


I have this album and a few of his others.


----------



## squatting dog

Music helps me when sleep won't come.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

Cascades in 1962 and then in 2008.


----------



## squatting dog

Just beautiful.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Shero




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

This megamix of 60's and 70's hits.  Awesome!


__
		https://soundcloud.com/ben-hurventurelli%2Fthe-best-of-pop-rock-60s-70s-megamix


----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog

1959 and then 54 years later 2013.  Timeless.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

What an innocent time. If only we could travel back.


----------



## squatting dog

I'm in a super doo wop mood tonite.


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Feelslikefar

And now for 'Somthing Completely Different'...


----------



## palides2021

I like songs that are philosophical, like this one:


----------



## hollydolly

Feelslikefar said:


>


Video blocked in my country


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

hollydolly said:


> Video blocked in my country


Can you see this one Holly, I believe it's the exact same song?


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

My grandmother used to belong a record club where she received records every month.  When I visited, I was always partial to the Ventures... especially this song.


----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


LOVED this song in the 70's.  Great choice!


----------



## dseag2

A classic...


----------



## dseag2

Last one.  Boy Meets Girl... a one hit wonder band from the 80's.  The song was originally written for Whitney Houston and she turned it down. They had a hit with it.  For me, one of the most beautiful songs of the time.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Shero




----------



## palides2021




----------



## palides2021

I like to listen to Armik when I just want instrumental music:


----------



## Shero

Love Armik, also Omar Akram and Novamenco


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Bretrick

Royal Guardsmen - Snoopy Vs. The Red Baron 1966​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lara

Smile


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Shero




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Wren




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## palides2021

Shero said:


>


Love both of these songs!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

Tish said:


>


Reminds me of how much I love this...


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

dseag2 said:


> Reminds me of how much I love this...


Love that song.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

Anything by Heart...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Feelslikefar

Listening to the entire Concept album by Donald Fagen ' Night Fly'.
A Solo album he did while still a member of Steely Dan, but just something different.
The Concept part is that all the songs deal with a very real part of the 60's wove together.
For me, he touched on how I felt during this interesting period in our lives.
He's 73, so it all makes sense, he lived it too. 

Album List:

I.G.Y. - about what those of us thought the 'future' would be.
Green Flower Street - about civil unrest ramping up in the U.S. in the 60's.
Ruby Baby - Tribute to the 50's songs performed by groups like the Drifters.
Maxine - About two lovers who run away to be together.
New Frontier - Bomb Shelters and one person's vision of how to use it.
The Night Fly - A DJ on a late-night talk radio show.
The Goodbye Look - Cuba is about to fall, a vacationer is there.
Walk Between the Raindrops - Just a love song set in Miami.

Any or all songs worth a listen.

Just a sample.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

Tish said:


>


Great song!  I had their CD.  This is a great one also...


----------



## Gary O'

Gettin' to be that time of year

We come to know an ol' gal
Seems she was around a 100 years old

We'd often take her home

From where...don't know

She just had this sign, on the back of her cart
*Ride Needed*

She'd always have this heavy winter coat on
Middle of summer
Baseball cap
Tennies
Rotten tennies

She was a lug, gettin' her into the car
Dead weight is heavy

After a few of these trips, we got to really know her

Asked her if she needed anything

She had this favorite song
Said she hadn't heard it for a very long time

I bought the cassette 

Thanksgiving came
We invited her

After our meal, and getting her situated, I set up the player by her good ear

Thought she'd dehydrate from so many tears

Gave her the cassette.....and player

Now, heh, it's me that gets touched


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tom 86

Hallelujah beautiful, relaxing music by Wuauquikuna


----------



## Tish

dseag2 said:


> Great song!  I had their CD.  This is a great one also...


It sure is, absolutely love Savage Garden


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo

A blending-Nat and Natalie


----------



## Shero

one of husband's present favorites


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

..and his son.... Ronny


----------



## Feelslikefar

A 'Reel' played with a full Orchestra.
Know that if I was there, hard pressed not to get up and do a Jig...
Out of your seats people!  

Oh yea, not a Pub.


----------



## Gary O'

Gravel never sounded so good


----------



## Shero

Have a great day    
.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tom 86

Mammas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Paco Dennis

Feelslikefar said:


> A 'Reel' played with a full Orchestra.
> Know that if I was there, hard pressed not to get up and do a Jig...
> Out of your seats people!
> 
> Oh yea, not a Pub.


Fantastic!!!  THNX!


----------



## hollydolly

Paco Dennis said:


>


I'm getting Video unavailable with this one...


----------



## Paco Dennis

@hollydolly ...Hmmm... I just tried it...works on this thing.


----------



## hollydolly

Paco Dennis said:


> @hollydolly ...Hmmm... I just tried it...works on this thing.


yes very often what works in one country won't in another. Tell me what it was and I'll go look for a version that plays here..


----------



## Paco Dennis

hollydolly said:


> yes very often what works in one country won't in another. Tell me what it was and I'll go look for a version that plays here..



OK...."Roll Away Your Stone" by Mumford & Sons on YouTube


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mizmo

Feelslikefar said:


> A 'Reel' played with a full Orchestra.
> Know that if I was there, hard pressed not to get up and do a Jig...
> Out of your seats people!
> 
> Oh yea, not a Pub.




          I was 'jigging' in my chair...


----------



## Tish




----------



## palides2021

Great music to play while doing my crosswords puzzles...


----------



## Pinky

The one and only, Miss Natalie Cole


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fatboy

Beatles compilation


----------



## Mizmo

hope this link works..Titanic ..real talent

sorry removed link ...not private


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> hope this link works..Titanic ..real talent
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Zr5iwvlm2VEqFTdKkrW7aduQopLTemZN/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Mizmo

Main theme from the beautiful old movie Somewhere in Time-


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog

Remember? You bet.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## dseag2

"Somewhere" from West Side Story because Stephen Sondheim just passed away and the movie is being released next month.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo

R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts​


----------



## Tish




----------



## fatboy

Dr John,KC and the Sunshine Band.Marvin Gaye,Motown tunes


----------



## PamfromTx

Mizmo said:


> R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts​


Love this song.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Wren




----------



## Mizmo

if you are a fan...goosebumps

Luther Vandross - Endless Love ft. Mariah Carey​


----------



## caroln

I haven't gone through 82 pages on this thread, so I'm going to just jump right in!  Lately I've been listening to (or rather watching videos of) a latin singer called Chayanne.  I can't understand a word he's singing but it doesn't matter.  The ladies here will understand.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## OneEyedDiva

I've been getting back into my dear friend Hunter's music the past few days. I absolutely love this song from his latest album Golden Masterpieces. This was a collaboration with a musician he'd just met through another acquaintance...real interesting story behind it. Hunter wrote the words. @Pecos


----------



## Shero




----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


Anything by Anita Baker is a classic!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog

Truly was the KING.  The voice that never failed him.


----------



## Probowler

fatboy said:


> Dr John,KC and the Sunshine Band.Marvin Gaye,Motown tunes


Good taste! I always forget how much I enjoy Motown until I hear it again.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Mizmo

Classic.....For those who remember...one of the greats


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Olivia Newton John - Banks of the Ohio  1971​


----------



## Shero




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Bretrick

Connie Francis - Love Is A Many Splendored Thing​


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lara

I was watching "Curb Your Enthusiasm" last night on HBO (new to me)
And they played this Paul Simon song...

"Still Crazy After All These Years". So true of that show. It's hilarious


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## charry

I’m listening to cafe Del Mar ........Wonderland


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## charry

Ruthanne said:


>


Love this song ...written for Pattie Boyd .....


----------



## Paco Dennis

charry said:


> I’m listening to cafe Del Mar ........Wonderland


I loved it! I don't know if it is mentioned on the cd, his background music sounds like it was electronically programmed. Only his voice ( which is beautiful ) and the saxophone ( marvelous improvising! ).?  It seems to be something that has become quite popular in major music hits, and movie music.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Pinky

Speaking of Steppenwolf ..


----------



## squatting dog

Ahhh, Commander Cody and his lost planet airmen.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Sassycakes

Yesterday was the first time I heard this song.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

charry said:


> I’m listening to cafe Del Mar ........Wonderland


Wow! VERY nice! Beautiful production. He has a sweet voice too. I'm going to look for more music by this artist. @Pecos
@Paco Dennis


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Fiona is fierce! I love the instrumentation and arrangements. @Pecos @Pinky @Paco Dennis


----------



## charry




----------



## Tish




----------



## OneEyedDiva

More Fiona. There was a time I could *so* relate to the mood of this piece! @Tish @Pinky @Pecos @Paco Dennis


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Tish

OneEyedDiva said:


> More Fiona. There was a time I could *so* relate to the mood of this piece! @Tish @Pinky @Pecos @Paco Dennis


----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Feelslikefar

Was going to put this with the Christmas Carols, but it's not really one.
I just like it, haven't heard it for years...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

She's a little nasal but I love Basia. I love the material she chooses and her band is kickin' This is the song that got me into her. @Pecos @Pinky @Tish @Paco Dennis


----------



## OneEyedDiva

This just popped up on my YT feed. It happens to be one of my favorite slow oldies. They sound good.  @Pecos @Pinky @Tish @Paco Dennis


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Pinky

OneEyedDiva said:


> She's a little nasal but I love Basia. I love the material she chooses and her band is kickin' This is the song that got me into her. @Pecos @Pinky @Tish @Paco Dennis


@OneEyedDiva 
It says "Video Unavailable". What is the song title? I'll look it up on You Tube.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Knight

Found this but will be listening to it later today while relaxing. Kenny G on the sax.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pinky said:


> @OneEyedDiva
> It says "Video Unavailable". What is the song title? I'll look it up on You Tube.


That's odd. I just clicked on it here and it played. It's Masquerade by Basia.  Also check out Come To Heaven, by her if you can't open it here.


----------



## Pinky

OneEyedDiva said:


> That's odd. I just clicked on it here and it played. It's Masquerade by Basia.  Also check out Come To Heaven, by her if you can't open it here.


@OneEyedDiva  .. It still is unavailable to me, here in Canada. I'll check out those two songs. Thank you!


----------



## oldpop

The roar of silence.


----------



## Pinky

@OneEyedDiva 
Love Basia's "Come to Heaven"


----------



## Pinky




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pinky said:


> @OneEyedDiva
> Love Basia's "Come to Heaven"


So glad. I figured you would. I wasn't thinking you're not here in the U.S. and having that affect availability.  Also check out these by Basia:  
Miles Away
Crusin' for a Bruisin'
Drunk on Love
An Olive Tree and
Until You Come Back To Me
I think you'll love all of them. Let me know.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


Just wanted to say that we saw Chrissy Hynde as the opening act for Stevie Nicks several years ago.  She's still got it!


----------



## dseag2

OneEyedDiva said:


> This just popped up on my YT feed. It happens to be one of my favorite slow oldies. They sound good.  @Pecos @Pinky @Tish @Paco Dennis


Beautiful!  And the Simon & Garfunkel remake wasn't too bad either.  Just not nearly as soulful.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

I just heard this and it brought back so many memories of my Dad singing it to me.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## charry




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky

OneEyedDiva said:


> So glad. I figured you would. I wasn't thinking you're not here in the U.S. and having that affect availability.  Also check out these by Basia:
> Miles Away
> Crusin' for a Bruisin'
> Drunk on Love
> An Olive Tree and
> Until You Come Back To Me
> I think you'll love all of them. Let me know.


@OneEyedDiva 

Sorry I missed this. I'll get back to you


----------



## Bretrick

Let's be honest here.
Australia has had some great bands that most of the world has never heard of.
One of them being Cold Chisel with their classic song, Breakfast at Sweethearts 1979
"Sweethearts" was a cafè in the middle of Kings Cross, Sydney in the 1970s and 1980s, "cramped between strip clubs and sex shops, patronised by the hookers, pimps and drug dealers and the lost and lonely debris of the night,"


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

Ahhh, one of my favorites.  So ethereal!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

Stop it with these great songs!  I keep having to stop reading threads to listen to them.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pepper

Love Billie Eilish and she was so good on SNL 2 nights ago


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo

SeaBreeze said:


>


Great song, greater guitar !


----------



## kburra

Mambo No 5


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

When I saw "Lies" I was expecting the Thompson Twins!    But I loved this one as well.  They sound like the Beatles.


----------



## dseag2

Pepper said:


> Love Billie Eilish and she was so good on SNL 2 nights ago


Yes, she was.  I thought this song was beautiful, but I also laughed until I cried during this skit.  Kate McKinnon is one of the funniest SNL actors ever.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mizmo

Rat Pack - Priceless !!

https://biggeekdad.com/2011/02/birth-of-the-blues/


----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Devi

Here's something that was new to me; just found it today: Chris Buck


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## charry




----------



## Paco Dennis

Devi said:


> Here's something that was new to me; just found it today: Chris Buck


That was awesome! Playing a solo over those two major chords is not that easy to be as inventive and skilled as Chris. I had never heard him...I will now.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mizmo

Listen and relax.....


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Shero




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

One of my all-time favorites.  Or just about anything by Stevie Nicks.  Also, she and Lindsey were both gorgeous.


----------



## SeaBreeze

(better if viewed on Full Screen)


----------



## dseag2

Jessie Ware...


----------



## dseag2

Shine.  Beautiful and inspirational.  My anthem.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Mizmo

beautiful and sad


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Cute Puppy Pics
The Puppy Song - Harry Nilsson


----------



## Bretrick

*Boz Scaggs - What can I say 1976




*


----------



## oldpop




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Tish




----------



## dseag2

Anything by Foreigner is a classic.  I went to see them in concert a few years ago, and even with the most recent singer they were fantastic.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Geezer Garage

Pink Floyd: Been listening to them for 50yrs, never gets old. Mike

I've tried multiple times to post pics from different sources and keep getting the same notice over and over. Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? I belong to another forum that uses this same format, and have no issues. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Bretrick

Bee Gees - How Can You Mend A Broken Heart​


----------



## Bretrick

Clout - Substitute​


----------



## Bretrick

*David Cassidy and the Partridge Family - I woke up in love this morning




*


----------



## Chris P Bacon

This is one of my favorites but it always makes my eyes water, just a bit.


----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## carouselsilver




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## hollydolly

Geezer Garage said:


> Pink Floyd: Been listening to them for 50yrs, never gets old. Mike
> 
> I've tried multiple times to post pics from different sources and keep getting the same notice over and over. Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? I belong to another forum that uses this same format, and have no issues. Thanks, Mike


is it pics you want to post or Videos, Mike ?


----------



## kburra

Lets Dance,,,David Bowie...Aussie Clip.
David Bowie - Let's Dance (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pepper

LAURA NYRO christmas in my soul​


----------



## kburra

The Weeknd - Blinding Lights - Vintage Dance Choreography - Roberto F


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## dseag2

Something really obscure from Benjamin Orr of The Cars.  Don't know why this is one of my favorites.  It's just kind of moody.  Sadly, he passed away in 2000.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Ed Ames - Try To Remember​


----------



## Bretrick

Jim Nabors singing Impossible Dream in Gomer Pyle U.S.M.C. season 4 episode 9. First aired on 3 November 1967.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lawrence00

Some sort of Shaman New Age music


----------



## dseag2

Such a pertinent song for today's environment.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tom 86

*I remember them all.*


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fmdog44

"Hey Jude" was the dumbest song ever recorded


----------



## Mizmo

A young Roberta Flack


----------



## Gary O'

I dunno
Can't get this one outa my head (maybe because I play it alot)
Anyway, it sends me back.....back to a time I've never been

Cohen is the only one I know that can sing ugly and make it come out beautiful 







and another;


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Bretrick

Adam Ant - Goody Two Shoes​


----------



## Chris21E




----------



## dseag2

And this...


----------



## Devi

I needed something happy and amusing:


----------



## Bretrick

Blue Mink- Melting Pot​


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Tish

Gary O' said:


> I dunno
> Can't get this one outa my head (maybe because I play it alot)
> Anyway, it sends me back.....back to a time I've never been
> 
> Cohen is the only one I know that can sing ugly and make it come out beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another;


He sure was, I love the man.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Blue Mink - The Banner Man​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## dseag2

Crazy by Icehouse.  The lead singer has such a great voice, kind of like Roy Orbison...






And still great after 40 years!


----------



## Gary O'

Play it loud


----------



## Tish




----------



## Gary O'

Before Barry White.....there was Cohen


----------



## dseag2

Gary O' said:


> Play it loud


It's like Carlos Santana with a synthesizer!


----------



## dseag2

Tish said:


>


Wow, great!  He's like the male version of Evanescence!  Love the intensity.


----------



## dseag2

Sexy and psychedelic...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Devi

The Traveling Wilburys - End Of The Line (Official Video)
(Bob Dylan, George Harrison, Jeff Lynne, Roy Orbison and Tom Petty, etc.)






Well, it's all right, riding around in the breeze
Well, it's all right, if you live the life you please
Well, it's all right, doing the best you can
Well, it's all right, as long as you lend a hand

You can sit around and wait for the phone to ring
(At the end of the line)
Waiting for someone to tell you everything
(At the end of the line)
Sit around and wonder what tomorrow will bring
(At the end of the line)
Maybe a diamond ring

Well, it's all right, even if they say you're wrong
Well, it's all right, sometimes you gotta be strong
Well, it's all right, as long as you got somewhere to lay
Well, it's all right, every day is Judgment Day

Maybe somewhere down the road aways
(At the end of the line)
You'll think of me and wonder where I am these days
(At the end of the line)
Maybe somewhere down the road when somebody plays
(At the end of the line)
Purple Haze

Well, it's all right, even when push comes to shove
Well, it's all right, if you got someone to love
Well, it's all right, everything will work out fine
Well, it's all right, we're going to the end of the line

Don't have to be ashamed of the car I drive
(At the end of the line)
I'm just glad to be here, happy to be alive
(At the end of the line)
It don't matter if you're by my side
(At the end of the line)
I'm satisfied

Well, it's all right, even if you're old and gray
Well, it's all right, you still got something to say
Well, it's all right, remember to live and let live
Well, it's all right, the best you can do is forgive

Well, it's all right, riding around in the breeze
Well, it's all right, if you live the life you please
Well, it's all right, even if the sun don't shine
Well, it's all right, we're going to the end of the line


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

SeaBreeze said:


>


not available here sadly...


----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## hollydolly

Just learned John Miles Died on the 5th of this month... age just 72, may he R.I.P


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Tish

dseag2 said:


> Wow, great!  He's like the male version of Evanescence!  Love the intensity.


He sure is. Love those two bands.


----------



## Tish




----------



## dseag2




----------



## SeaBreeze

hollydolly said:


> not available here sadly...


Here is a live version recorded in London, hope you can see this one.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Devi

Another Traveling Wilburys tune: Handle with Care


----------



## dseag2

And Red Rubber Ball.  One of my faves.


----------



## dseag2

What would we do without this thread and the few of us that are obsessed with music?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

dseag2 said:


> What would we do without this thread and the few of us that are obsessed with music?


I know what you mean,I am also obsessed with music. Even when I was growing up music was played all the time.


----------



## Tish

dseag2 said:


> What would we do without this thread and the few of us that are obsessed with music?


I know right? I am totally obsessed with it.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Feelslikefar

No secret I'm a huge Beatle fan.
With the old year heading out and new one on the cusp, had to listen to this one.
So simple and hits a cord in my life.


----------



## Bretrick

Ben E King - Don't Play That Song 1962​The film in the clip is Il Sorpasso(the easy life)
1962 Italian cult comedy


----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Feelslikefar

From his album in 1974.  
It's Saturday Night, a New Year and I'm thinking of those Saturdays that's gone before...


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## dseag2

Sassycakes said:


>


Or Gino Vanelli, Hurts to be in Love...


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## dseag2

I love the posts but it is 2022 already!   

Don't worry, I went to the doctor's office today and put 1/17/21 for the date!


----------



## Mizmo

Hold On......


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Rah-Rah




----------

